# Let's have a "What the f**k??"-Ebay thread....



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2005)

ehhhh.... what's wrong with THIS picture???????? good LORD!!!

























http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...74301&rd=1


----------



## sassy*girl (Apr 5, 2005)

that's an insane price! sorry, i would never pay that much for one eyeshadow


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, I wonder if they have tried MUA before resorting to that!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 5, 2005)

stupid


----------



## Jessica (Apr 5, 2005)

man. I wish that was my auction
If they are willing to pay it, then why not?


----------



## Alexa (Apr 5, 2005)

ewwwwww!!!!!! i dont even like jasmine either.. makes me look like i have some liver disease :[


----------



## Elorien (Apr 5, 2005)

Makes me wonder if they're actually selling drugs or something. Or they're just on them


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 5, 2005)

um... wow!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ewwwwww!!!!!! i dont even like jasmine either.. makes me look like i have some liver disease :[_

 
Me too, it is the only e/s I've ever returned!


----------



## MacLover (Apr 5, 2005)

OMG!!!!  THAT'S INSANE!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

And I thought I was a bit nuts????


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 5, 2005)

CRAAAAZZZZZYYY


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 5, 2005)

WTH?! I just bought it from a lovely lady on here for $10. (heh heh, she's cursing me now I bet!) And I saw a 15 pan going for nearly $50 last week. *sigh*  Lots of MAC stuff goes for insane prices on ebay....


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2005)

i mean REALLY! not even our beloved Parrot sold for that much.. there was an auction that ended last week for Parrot, and the winning bid was like $55... THAT is high enough in itself, but over $120? For Jasmine??  That's NUTS! I am DYING to see how much the final bid will be...


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_wow, I wonder if they have tried MUA before resorting to that!!_

 
Sorry- maybe I'm just dumb- what is MUA?


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 5, 2005)

parrot makes me sad. i never got it in time and it is truely like one of the prettiest colors. i had purchased guacamole instead because i was stupid.. and yah i like it in all but parrot is amazing. ive never seen color come out so dark without a base. mann i hope they come out with an equivilant.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
wow, I wonder if they have tried MUA before resorting to that!!

 
Sorry- maybe I'm just dumb- what is MUA?_

 
makeupalley.com!


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
wow, I wonder if they have tried MUA before resorting to that!!

 
Sorry- maybe I'm just dumb- what is MUA?

 
makeupalley.com!_

 
Thanks!  You Rock!   I swear I'm in stupid mode today!


----------



## jeannette (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_





 parrot makes me sad. i never got it in time and it is truely like one of the prettiest colors. i had purchased guacamole instead because i was stupid.. and yah i like it in all but parrot is amazing. ive never seen color come out so dark without a base. mann i hope they come out with an equivilant._

 
There are actually quite a few good parrot lookalikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of them is Bloom's "PEACOCK" eyeshadow and there's another somewhere in the Shu Uemura line. I can't remember which it is now, but if you want me to help you find out, just holler.


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 5, 2005)

*looks at her brand new Jasmine just sitting there in the box next to the Tantress eyeshadows*


...dang.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 5, 2005)

Ew, I definitely wouldn't pay that for such an ugly shadow.  That's probably the only shadow from MAC that I actually hate.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belladonnastrap* 
_*looks at her brand new Jasmine just sitting there in the box next to the Tantress eyeshadows*


...dang._

 

GIRRRRRLLL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  u *NEED *to list that on eBay and make some BIG BUCKS!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2005)

I lucked out and got Parrot in my holiday set,. it was one of the six in the blue "Jewel" collection. I really like it as well,.... goes super with Tan pigment and golden Lemon Pigment.


----------



## user2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmm right now I'm thinking about listing my bn Fresh Cream Eye Kohl on Ebay......


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 5, 2005)

Arghhh I wish IIIII had a Jasmine e/s to list! I am (guiltily) the queen of snaking things from people at a low cost and reselling them for profit! Usually clothes, though, makeup so rarely has that high of a markup except really rare stuff like BB Bronze eyeliner and of course now JASMINE...silly silly people


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 5, 2005)

really nuts! someone actually bid on it too!!! 
go dork!


----------



## bballgirl612 (Apr 5, 2005)

*omg.................*

I've seen wholesale lots go for less than that!! with about 25 times as much stuff!! what a waste!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 6, 2005)

There are 20 bids on it!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





That is just plain nuts!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 6, 2005)

$132.50 this morning....

that's insane!


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Well!

Whats wrong with this???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...31124&rd=1


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Well!

Whats wrong with this???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...31124&rd=1_

 
that's just pitiful.... $50.90 for 1 fluidline.. (that seller is awesome tho. i've bought from her a few times..)


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2005)

I just ordered 2 for $19.99 each and I'll sell one of them on ebay again...


----------



## MacLover (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't believe people are bidding on these products and willing to pay so much for them!  Is it legal to sell MAC products at such a high price on ebay?


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

I cant imagine that NO-One on this board hasn't EVER purchased anything that was a bit unreasonably priced for something you really wanted, or just had to have..Wether it be those strappy sandles, or that perfect black dress, or that Mac All Over Gloss you paid $150.00 for...lol

Ive been suckered before but I let myself do it, cause I really really wanted it..I know what my limit is and if its within it, Im going to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More power to the seller, if the bidders really want it they'll get it, some people can afford to throw away money :x 

Wish I was that person!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 7, 2005)

what bugged/amazed me when reading through the MAC listings on eBay was the number of people claiming that something was *discontinued* when it isn't!

like Fluidline....


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 7, 2005)

I noticed that too, rouquinne.  I was looking at auctions for L.A.M.B. bags and people were saying "Sold Out Everywhere-Extremely RARE!"  The particlular bags that were up for auction were at Marshall's at the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They have also done it with LE MAC items that you can find on the MAC site.


----------



## user2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well but my Blacktrack was a pretty good purchase! OK I paid 1 Euro more (includes shipping!!!) than at the counter but I dont have to run or call my counter every two days!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_what bugged/amazed me when reading through the MAC listings on eBay was the number of people claiming that something was *discontinued* when it isn't!

like Fluidline...._

 
that's SOOO true! i mean for parrot i would understand (somewhat) but jasmine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac_obsession: i too have paid more for an item on eBay, however $132 for a shadow i doubt i would.. not even my beloved parrot!


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't believe some people - more money than sense is what my Mum says


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_that's SOOO true! i mean for parrot i would understand (somewhat) but jasmine??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac_obsession: i too have paid more for an item on eBay, however $132 for a shadow i doubt i would.. not even my beloved parrot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh I agree 100% I would never pay even close to $100 for ONE shadow...But one mans treasure is somone elses trash? Or maybe thats backwards..One mans trash is another mans treasure...Or something along those lines!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally wouldnt even pay $50 for infamous paint and I am lemming that soooooooooooooooo bad...but $50 for a paint is ridiculous... 
Ive seen sellers sell a $20 item for $300...because people just dont know where to get it...or it isnt available in their state or country..So I judge no one on how much they want to spend, I just wish I could afford to spend like that :x


----------



## leppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Its the dishonesty of most sellers that really gets me. They will claim something is rare, or discontinued or worth more than it is. Sure, the buyer could inform themselves better and I don't think it should be illegal to sell at whatever price you can get, but it is immoral, asshole behaviour if you ask me.


----------



## clairewear (Apr 8, 2005)

*Nah...must be a typo.  Look at the other items by that (r/o)*

seller; it's off by a decimal point.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 8, 2005)

hey mac_obsession, there's an infamous paint on ebay up for auction...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MakeTrack=true


----------



## user2 (Apr 8, 2005)

What about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45460&rd=1
$ 81 ?! For a pigment? OK I know it's discontinued, but come on!!

or this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80679&rd=1


----------



## clairewear (Apr 8, 2005)

People must be crazy.  Think of all you can buy with that $$


----------



## solardame (Apr 8, 2005)

.._whistles_.. I couldn't do it! My nerves *could not* handle a purchase like that. For $132.50, I'm thinking I'd BETTER get my damn eyeshadow _or else!_ someone better look like handing me a xanax.


----------



## Elorien (Apr 8, 2005)

I tell ya, some people have more cash than brain cells


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_What about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...45460&rd=1
$ 81 ?! For a pigment? OK I know it's discontinued, but come on!!

or this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80679&rd=1_

 

duuudddeeeee... $81 for ONE pigment? $50 for postcards and a poster??? COME ON!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_hey mac_obsession, there's an infamous paint on ebay up for auction...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MakeTrack=true_

 
Thank you Juneplum!! Itll probably end up at $50 before its over though :\
You're such a sweetheart!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 8, 2005)

Back to Jasmine...I feel sorry for that person who bid so much on it, I just saw one that is a buy it now for $15.99.  Another one always eventually comes along on ebay....I think people just get caught up in the bidding and end up paying more than they really wanted to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that I haven't done it, too, though.


----------



## mommy_mac (Apr 8, 2005)

*WOW!!*

... that's all I can say... wow


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 10, 2005)

i actually like jasmine....maybe because i was hoping it would look like the girl on the high tea postcard.
Tons of props to the seller cuz that is just amazing...


----------



## amelies_mommy (Apr 11, 2005)

notice that the bidder identity is hidden... i wonder why???


----------



## v_3 (Jun 11, 2005)

*fake MAC on ebay*

LOL! soo awful

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m  =5588977787


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2005)

Good lord, what the hell is that?  I've never seen anything like it, unless it was released without my knowledge like 10 years ago.  :|


----------



## v_3 (Jun 11, 2005)

the seller also has other items such as NC103 foundation, blush which comes in with a built in mirror and brush.. hilarious


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 11, 2005)

The packaging is so wrong-its not even close! just browsing through the rest of their items was a bit of a laugh too...


----------



## oddinary (Jun 11, 2005)

wow, how did she manage to get them to look so alike MAC? or rather have the words "MAC" printed on it... =/ hmm. haha, i actually like that blush one - with the mirror +brush!


----------



## Cleopatra (Jun 11, 2005)

I was just about to make a post on this.

How do you fake mac?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 11, 2005)

lmao does that lipstick tube top have a dimaond on it??


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't know if its fake... They now have MAC in Paris, so it could be true.


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 11, 2005)

The lipstick kinda looks a bit fake...but as PrettyKitty said it could be real. One of the brushes on bid has 13 bids now.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 11, 2005)

There's a listing for Pro-Preferred Powder Compact, it can be used wet or dry. Is there a PRO product like that? Or any MAC foundation/powder that can be used wet/dry? I would like that.


----------



## Onederland (Jun 11, 2005)

Well the rhinestone on the lipstick looks tacked on. And half-hazzardly too. So Im going with that as a fake.

As far as the NC103 goes, perhaps there was a series of misprints, didnt got to the store, and she got her hands on them.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 11, 2005)

A big part of me wants to say the stuff she is selling is fake because I don't recognize a lot of it (the mascara, the lipstick, the blush with the brush included), but another part of me wonders why one would go to such trouble to fake cosmetics.  Perhaps these were items MAC at one time tested but decided not to release?  Or maybe this person just has waaaaaay too much time and wasted skill in forgery on her hands.


----------



## Cygnette (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I don't know if its fake... They now have MAC in Paris, so it could be true._

 
Nonetheless "MAC Paris" would be like a brand name. Like "L'Oreal Paris" - it's part of the name, not something tacked on just because the item is now sold in Paris. 







 This seller is cracking me up honestly.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 11, 2005)

I wonder if these are being "pirated" over in asia???  That would certainly set the ebay market up for a change...  be careful..  they pirate any number of things.... I wouldn't buy it the packaging looks "wrong"


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 11, 2005)

*hmmm*

Isn't there a law against that=forgery, usage of the MAC name and logo etc etc etc? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## user2 (Jun 12, 2005)

I think its quite funny that she claims that the mascara is 22 pounds in retail!


----------



## leti (Jun 13, 2005)

I´m not a member of ebay, but someone of you could ask this girl about the procedence of these cosmetics??

People have to know if they are bidding for fake products


----------



## Endit (Jul 19, 2005)

*eBay is out of control*

This eBay auction is for 30 prom postcards, but look at the price!!! Somebody could've spent that on parrot or something (not that I would like to spend that much on parrot anyways)!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=5597889732


----------



## saramwrap (Jul 19, 2005)

People get really carried away on eBay, especially with rare items.  I'd never pay that much for Parrot, either!  The seller started the auction at a dime and it's gotten bid 1000 times above that.  Nuts.

I think there are a lot of things at play on eBay:
- people who don't do their homework on what an item is worth or its availability (thus seeing people pay much more than retail for easily-purchased items)
- people who get carried away in the excitement of bidding and feel that they MUST win no matter the cost
- people who don't read auction terms and bid based on what they perceive the auction to be advertising (like when the photos show jars of pigment but the auction is for samples)
- dishonest sellers who advertise items as "rare" or "vintage" or "discontinued" when they're not
- and a small set of people who don't realize that they're entering a binding contract and actually have to PAY for what they bid

Add it all up... craziness!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saramwrap* 
_People get really carried away on eBay, especially with rare items.  I'd never pay that much for Parrot, either!  The seller started the auction at a dime and it's gotten bid 1000 times above that.  Nuts.

I think there are a lot of things at play on eBay:
- people who don't do their homework on what an item is worth or its availability (thus seeing people pay much more than retail for easily-purchased items)
- people who get carried away in the excitement of bidding and feel that they MUST win no matter the cost
- people who don't read auction terms and bid based on what they perceive the auction to be advertising (like when the photos show jars of pigment but the auction is for samples)
- dishonest sellers who advertise items as "rare" or "vintage" or "discontinued" when they're not
- and a small set of people who don't realize that they're entering a binding contract and actually have to PAY for what they bid

Add it all up... craziness!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




*WELL SAID!*[/b]


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saramwrap* 
_- dishonest sellers who advertise items as "rare" or "vintage" or "discontinued" when they're not_

 
This drives me absolutely batty!  I once saw someone listing clear Lipglass as "RARE!  HTF!!!"  I'm like, yeah, if you live in Antarctica.


----------



## msthrope (Jul 19, 2005)

considering that the auction is for multiple copies of just two cards, i do think the price has gone too high; but then i have seen a single card go for $30, so it doesn't seem too bad in light of that fact.  the more i watch ebay, the more i think it's a lot about timing and catching the people that have money to burn.  jasmine is a great example of that; it went for over $120 one week and less than $30 the next.


----------



## Star (Jul 19, 2005)

Not meaning to hijack this thread, but thank goodness I have a good many products from the TANTRESS line or... or... or...  ok, I wouldn't actually BID ON IT but I'd stare at it for hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...42763&rd=1


----------



## user2 (Jul 19, 2005)

OK I start with this!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...28860&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...44070&rd=1


----------



## Endit (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's mine, I just posted a topic for it: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=5597889732


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 19, 2005)

holy fuckin christ are you kidding me? $132 for lesiuretime? my god...


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_holy fuckin christ are you kidding me? $132 for lesiuretime? my god..._

 
*she says as she scours her massive stash for Leisuretime* bwah-ha-ha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish I had that one, I'd sell it in a minute for $132!  That'd just about cover Rebelrock heh heh...


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 19, 2005)

Me next!

Ugh, aren't these going to be available on the MAC site?:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...36420&rd=1
When really limited release stuff comes out, I feel like I should count down how long it will take for people to start charging outrageous prices for them.

And someone stole another one of those damned mirrors:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...31795&rd=1


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not seeing the 132.00 for leasuretime. I just see 13.50 a BIN price?


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_And someone stole another one of those damned mirrors:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...31795&rd=1_

 
hahahha like i said before, lemme get a lipgloss display


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_I'm not seeing the 132.00 for leasuretime. I just see 13.50 a BIN price?_

 
Me too. I was wondering what the big deal with $13.50 was.  8)


----------



## Star (Jul 19, 2005)

If you click on revisions, you can see that the seller revised the price today.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm betting the $132 was a typo?  I can't imagine someone selling an e/s that can still be bought on the website at a like 1000% markup.


----------



## lola336 (Jul 26, 2005)

I bumped this..sorry...
Hey arent the pearlizers 1.5 g???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## user2 (Jul 26, 2005)

Yup they are, lola!


----------



## Star (Jul 26, 2005)

I think it's a template that the seller re-uses for pigments over and over again, and he must have forgotten to change the size.

Interesting note: he says he does not deal in pigment samples, but has lots of empties so "just ask".  Weird.  Where would all those empties be coming from, LOL?


And this is a huge pet peeve of mine:











Aren't you all sick & tired of seeing dozens of this crap item in the MAC listings???  You know they're just including a MAC "sample" as an afterthought so eBay can't yank their listing for being in the wrong category or keyword spamming.  This pisses me off immensely.


----------



## lola336 (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahh..i didnt see the word pigment..lol..i actually didnt read the actual description but ur right..it does seem like a template.   and Star...I HATE those listings ..theres thousands of them..grrr


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_I bumped this..sorry...
Hey arent the pearlizers 1.5 g???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=WDVW&rd=1_

 

reading in his auction he has a list where its stated, pro only, retired etc...WTF does 65% pro only mean? ROFL man some people are idiots!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2005)

huh?? 65% pro????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wtf?????? LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@star: I HATE HATE HATE those auctions!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ugh i wish ebay would yank them and put then in another listing???? ticks me off too!!!!! also the ones with the MAC brushes that are NOT mac, but some non descript brush set that includes a sample of a mac pigment... UGH!!!!


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_reading in his auction he has a list where its stated, pro only, retired etc...WTF does 65% pro only mean? ROFL man some people are idiots!!_

 
Also, what the hell is Beach Bunny Pigment?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 26, 2005)

Geez might as well just buy it at the Mac store and get more if your gonna buy something that cost twice or even three times its original price!


----------



## user2 (Jul 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
reading in his auction he has a list where its stated, pro only, retired etc...WTF does 65% pro only mean? ROFL man some people are idiots!!

 
Also, what the hell is Beach Bunny Pigment?  Did I miss something?_

 
Yeah I want to know that too!!!


----------



## matthea (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought there was a Beach Bunny blue lipglass about 4 years ago, but never a pigment!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 26, 2005)

I think you're reffering to Blue memory blue lipglass  maybe its about that old? Ive never ever heard of beach bunny anything. Except for that chick that was trying to promote a bunny something or other tlc. 
And of course the playboy bunny stuff...but not the same heh


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matthea* 
_I thought there was a Beach Bunny blue lipglass about 4 years ago, but never a pigment!_

 
It was Surf Bunny


----------



## Bettycakes (Jul 28, 2005)

I can't believe the gall of some of these sellers, and the stupidity/greed of some of the buyers. I mean, $80 for a Hot & Sour paint? And apparently, the same buyers keep snatching up all the Haze e/s for exorbinant prices. WTF?

Don't even get me started on the 'MAC Bible' on CD scam.


----------



## Star (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bettycakes* 
_Don't even get me started on the 'MAC Bible' on CD scam._

 



*I KNOW!*  Someone posted that PDF file a while back so I downloaded it (sue me!), I'd be peeved if I'd been tricked into paying for something described as a "makeup bible"!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah and what about the asshole setting RESERVE for MAC Postcards??? Fucking FREE postcards and the seller has the balls to set a reserve? That makes me sick.


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bettycakes* 
_I can't believe the gall of some of these sellers, and the stupidity/greed of some of the buyers. I mean, $80 for a Hot & Sour paint? And apparently, the same buyers keep snatching up all the Haze e/s for exorbinant prices. WTF?

Don't even get me started on the 'MAC Bible' on CD scam._

 
80 for hot + sour is ridiculous
now haze my girl got for 40 bucks on ebay..u gotta hunt

theres an icebox and violet dear lot on ebay right now and a oretty twisted

the last pretty twisted i saw go for 86.00


----------



## Star (Jul 29, 2005)

This one

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-LA... QcmdZViewItem

an empty 15-slot e/s palette, big effin' deal.  seller describes as "sold out everywhere"

Currently going for $31 US  ... what a RIPOFF.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 29, 2005)

Heheh, how about this...someone just posted it on lj:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ADVICE-FROM-A-MA...c  mdZViewItem

Two bucks for the answers to 15 makeup questions of your choice over email!  I love it! *rolls eyes*


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Crazy MAC eBay auction*

This one takes the cake for me!!  I posted about this on MUA a while ago.  The bidders were obviously not clear that this was only for FIVE items.  And the killer is that he is STILL having these misleading auctions!!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...56603&rd=1

And if you look at his FB, he does the same things with cards that kids collect.  This guy has no ethics whatsoever!


----------



## Summer (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Heheh, how about this...someone just posted it on lj:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ADVICE-FROM-A-MA...c  mdZViewItem

Two bucks for the answers to 15 makeup questions of your choice over email!  I love it! *rolls eyes*_

 
OMG!  That is horrible! lol !


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 18, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EMERALD-GREEN-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EMERALD-GREEN-...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
LOL!!
People will do ANYTHING to make money.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's a good one, only used about 3 times, ya right...
http://cgi.ebay.com/four-beutiful-co...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## shopgirl151 (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

  Here's a good one, only used about 3 times, ya right...  
 
Um yeah, because maybe I'm crazy, but I swear I see the plastic piece the lipstick rests on at least two lipsticks, maybe three.

Damn, I can't imagine what my lips would look like if I used that much after only applying it three different times. That would be enough to decorate my lips, teeth, and probably my whole face too.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgirl151* 
_Um yeah, because maybe I'm crazy, but I swear I see the plastic piece the lipstick rests on at least two lipsticks, maybe three.

Damn, I can't imagine what my lips would look like if I used that much after only applying it three different times. That would be enough to decorate my lips, teeth, and probably my whole face too._

 
Hahahaha I was just gonna say that!!! Im sayin, they have had to be used at least 300 times to use that much!!

Maybe he/she/it forgot a 0...or 2..


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 24, 2005)

Exactly, I feel like sending her an e-mail asking how big her lips are hahahahaa


----------



## shygirl (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm loving the bootleg copy of 'Hustle & Flow' that she placed the "nearly new" lipsticks on, too.


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 24, 2005)

The $10 for shipping is pretty impressive also.


----------



## Endit (Aug 24, 2005)

This blows any parrot auction away: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWA:IT

I've seen the winner pay up to $56.00 for a single card while bidding on multiple auctions at the same time and price.


----------



## AprilBomb (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Endit* 
_This blows any parrot auction away: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWA:IT

I've seen the winner pay up to $56.00 for a single card while bidding on multiple auctions at the same time and price._

 

Wow.  That's all I can say about that... wow. :lamer:


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMESTICS-P...QQcmdZViewItem

Why would you pay $8.50 + 5.50 ship = $14 for 6 empties to get a $14 l/s??!!


----------



## Endit (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's some other examples of how crazy she is (check the last one for a surprise, it makes the other auction look like it was good for the amount of postcards):

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUST-SEE-MAC-EXP...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MUST-SEE-MAC-KD-...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MUST-SEE-MAC-SHA...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MAC-Cosm...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's a few more
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ho...  cmdZViewItem

Isn't this one still on some website?
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION-...cmd  ZViewItem

I want this but wouldn't pay this much for it
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Liza-Eyes-PM...cm  dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-M-A-C-MAKEUP... QcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-M-A-C-MAKEUP... QcmdZViewItem


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMESTICS-PIGMENT-JARS-FOR-BAC2MAC-FREE-LIPSTICK_W0QQitemZ5573699207QQcategoryZ31809QQssPa  geNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Why would you pay $8.50 + 5.50 ship = $14 for 6 empties to get a $14 l/s??!!_

 
last time I checked mac's l/s cost more than 14 unless you do bac2mac simply cause of tax...I just placed an order and paid $16 in tax alone.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, those avid postcard collectors get a hats off...I won't allow myself to start collecting because I KNOW I would be one of those people going really high on bidding to get a rare item!


----------



## fictiontragedy (Aug 24, 2005)

Okay Maybe I'm just not as fanatic as some people but honestly what would you do with the empty Mac display holder stands?


----------



## mz_fallenstarz (Aug 24, 2005)

ya i dont understand payin WAY over cost for somethin MAC on ebay!!!


----------



## kimk (Aug 26, 2005)

*Goofy Ebay Auction!*

Um, yeah... I'll pay an extra $10 just to buy this on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAC-PREP-PRI...QQcmdZViewItem

I don't THINK so!!! Jeebers - are people really that uninformed that they'd buy it way overpriced, and not from the website???

Kim


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

Heh. Generally people that buy stuff that seems overpriced to us, dont have the availability or knowledgeability to get mac at the normal price. Before I knew about the mac store and pro store near me I was payin $30 a jar for pro pigments. Pfft. 
You cant knock it until youve done it yourself, Ive paid $50 for a lipgloss before, it just depends how bad you really want it. I just dont see the point of some things if they arent discontinued, but again its an availability/knowledgeability issue.


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-SAMP... QcmdZViewItem


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kateisgreat* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-SAMP... QcmdZViewItem_

 
Why would you pay almost seventy bucks for something that's free???? Ahhrrrggg! I tear out my hair when I think of the people who will buy things like this.


----------



## gigiproductions (Aug 28, 2005)

holy crap look at this!
this is when i call people stupid on ebay..why bid on it in the first place..wait till its almost over...wtf i swear sometimes they need to leav ebay to the pros...overzealous dorks

this is ridiculous

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

lets thank these 2 dumb asses LOL

even if i had the money which i do i would not more than 40 bucks for paper..


----------



## Grace (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_holy crap look at this!
this is when i call people stupid on ebay..why bid on it in the first place..wait till its almost over...wtf i swear sometimes they need to leav ebay to the pros...overzealous dorks

this is ridiculous

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

lets thank these 2 dumb asses LOL

even if i had the money which i do i would not more than 40 bucks for paper.._

 
damn...now that's rediculous


----------



## Dia (Aug 30, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Coco-Beach-P...QQcmdZViewItem

Check out the shipping lol.


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw a shadestick the other day that had $8.00 for shipping. That should be criminal.


----------



## Dia (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_I saw a shadestick the other day that had $8.00 for shipping. That should be criminal._

 
If you're shipping from Canada that may be the actual shipping cost though. Rates are higher than hell here. It costs around $4 to ship one pigment sample I think


----------



## user2 (Aug 30, 2005)

**laugh**

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PRO-ARTIST-F...  cmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PRO-ARTIST-L...  cmdZViewItem


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 30, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok, here's my contribution: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Tailor-made-MAC-M-A-C-4-eyeshadow-palette_W0QQitemZ5610264460QQcategoryZ67608QQrdZ1Q  QcmdZViewItem
Tailormade my ass, plus, I just love the names of the eyeshadows. *Scratches head*


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dia* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Coco-Beach-P...QQcmdZViewItem

Check out the shipping lol._

 
Actually, that one says priority shipping. The minimum cost for priority is $3.85, factor in things like tape, bubble wrap, gas to post office, and it is pretty reasonable. I sell on ebay occasionally, so I am a little sympathetic to sellers about shipping cost. Sometimes its neccessary to pad it by a buck or two just to cover your cost.


----------



## Dia (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Actually, that one says priority shipping. The minimum cost for priority is $3.85, factor in things like tape, bubble wrap, gas to post office, and it is pretty reasonable. I sell on ebay occasionally, so I am a little sympathetic to sellers about shipping cost. Sometimes its neccessary to pad it by a buck or two just to cover your cost._

 
"Seller's payment instructions
Shipping and handling domestically will be $50.00, with insurance option for an extra $1.00. I can only ship domestically. I can only accept Paypal at this time."

That's a little more than a few extra bucks....


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dia* 
_"Seller's payment instructions
Shipping and handling domestically will be $50.00, with insurance option for an extra $1.00. I can only ship domestically. I can only accept Paypal at this time."

That's a little more than a few extra bucks...._

 
The cost I see under the shipping part and up at the top says $5...
I think the $50 in the sellers statement might be a typo. I didn't see that before.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Ok, here's my contribution: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Tailor-made-MAC-M-A-C-4-eyeshadow-palette_W0QQitemZ5610264460QQcategoryZ67608QQrdZ1Q  QcmdZViewItem
Tailormade my ass, plus, I just love the names of the eyeshadows. *Scratches head*_

 

WOW this one is hilarious


----------



## sigwing (Aug 30, 2005)

OMG...is that girl trying to look like a MAC model?  And yeah, the names of the colors, and "tailor made"?  They don't have a clue, eh?  I BET they wish someone would "Buy It Now" forr $35!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Ok, here's my contribution: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Tailor-made-MAC-M-A-C-4-eyeshadow-palette_W0QQitemZ5610264460QQcategoryZ67608QQrdZ1Q  QcmdZViewItem
Tailormade my ass, plus, I just love the names of the eyeshadows. *Scratches head*_

 
ok seriously wtf? Shes giving the batch numbers. lol. Can we say Ok I took 4 shadows and shoved them into a quad and now Im selling it? ROFL


----------



## user2 (Sep 4, 2005)

Argh I hate people like that....

just look at the description!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MAC-WHO-S-TH...cmdZVi  ewItem
:crap:


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_









Aren't you all sick & tired of seeing dozens of this crap item in the MAC listings???  You know they're just including a MAC "sample" as an afterthought so eBay can't yank their listing for being in the wrong category or keyword spamming.  This pisses me off immensely._

 
Yes, it pisses me off enormously too.  When I'm looking for M·A·C on eBay I want to find M·A·C not some inferior generic product.

Interestingly enough, a lot of folks who are frequent flyers get free upgrade certificates which cannot be sold but they still put these on eBay.  The trick is that they actually sell a "plain security envelope" and give the upgrade certificate free.  An example can be found here - note that the vendor states;

 Quote:

  You are bidding on a plain white envelope.

Inside that envelope as a free gift will be 1 US Airways Transatlantic Space Available better Upgrade.  
 
Just to expose the system I tried to sell a "Plain White Security Envelope suitable for holding upgrade certificates" but not actually including such a certificate.  It got pulled by eBay!  That exposes the lie that folks aren't actually selling the certificates.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's another one.  Note the overlaying of M·A·C logos onto illegally scanned pictures from Kevyn Aucoin's Book "Making Faces" suggesting it is part of a M·A·C training manual.





Other wild claims include "_The step by steps easy procedure will turn you into a make-up professional_" and "_This CD will make you a Professinal Make Up ARTIST!!!!._"

As _if_!

I looked into a UK vendor of this same CD and they'd sold more than fifty of these illegally produced CDs often for quite large amounts of money.  They've just got themselves a new ID and they can be seen here

I just _love_ their little disclaimer at the bottom;

 Quote:

  NOTE TO ALL AUCTION VIEWERS AND EBAY: The source of this informations is self-produced. This CD has been produced to conform to all eBay rules and the law concerning copyright. It is either freeware, public domain or made and owned by myself.  
 
That's nice to know


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 10, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PICK-3-MAC-Cosmetics-Pigment-sample-samples-1-S-H_W0QQitemZ5613808965QQcategoryZ31795QQrdZ1QQcmdZV  iewItem 

these make me happy. it shows like, twenty pigments and then says 'pick three.' wow.

this is more of a why the heck are they selling them link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-5-beautiful-MAC-palettes-Brand-New_W0QQitemZ5613857337QQcategoryZ36428QQrdZ1QQcmd  ZViewItem  i mean, if i had five palettes like that, would i really want to sell them?


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 11, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-Cosmetics-SNO...  cmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-Cosmetics-NAT...  cmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-Cosmetics-DOL...  cmdZViewItem

That's only half of them, they have them for almost every color story.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 20, 2005)

*Holy Crap! ebay craziness*

This is absolutely insane. This is my absolute fave color ever, but not for this price. It's only one day into the item and already over a hundred bucks. 
I have wanted a backup of this for eternity. I guess I will have to keep on wanting because I will never pay this much for it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

For those who can't use the link, it is Pretty Twisted E/S


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 20, 2005)

my jaw literally dropped..


----------



## ms.criss (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, that is pretty , but i could never pay that for my fav eyeshadow, the hubby would be pretty angry


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 20, 2005)

pretty but really not worth it!


----------



## user4 (Sep 20, 2005)

oh shit!!! who the hell is paying 100 bucks for that??? and damn... it got 5 more days to go!!! i need to see the winning bid on this!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 20, 2005)

Guess I've no right to argue, I'd probably pay that much for a rare book or CD (I still buy them!) but even then it'd have to be rare. Alas, for an e/s...no. Don't think I've ever wanted one that badly! Perhaps a palette at a stretch...


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 20, 2005)

WOW. Lucky seller!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 20, 2005)

the seller posts on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sure shes wayy happy hahaha 

but no i wouldnt spend that much one an eyeshadow. it looks so much like melody to me... just a little more vibrant but eh...


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow... My jaw just dropped.   I'm sure that sellers VERY happy, i would be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what collection was pretty twisted from?


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 21, 2005)

haha nice job gigi


----------



## user2 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's sick!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Mi... QcmdZViewItem


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 23, 2005)

Check this one out - 

It's up to $41 for a current postcard!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MUST-SEE-MAC-perf...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## Monique0a (Sep 23, 2005)

The person who is winning that auction never loses and is willing to pay whatever it takes to win something (this was a good thing when I was a seller, not a good thing as a buyer *grin*).  For me, as soon as I see her name on an auction, I don't bother to try to win it, it will ALWAYS go for a ridiculous amount.  I almost think people purposely bid to see if she has any limits, haven't seen them yet


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monique0a* 
_The person who is winning that auction never loses and is willing to pay whatever it takes to win something (this was a good thing when I was a seller, not a good thing as a buyer *grin*).  For me, as soon as I see her name on an auction, I don't bother to try to win it, it will ALWAYS go for a ridiculous amount.  I almost think people purposely bid to see if she has any limits, haven't seen them yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG!  I just looked at her feedback to see how much she has spent - she must be rich!  She has paid thousands on postcards alone in the past couple of months!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 24, 2005)

EVEN i AGREE THAT MY PRETTY TWISTED E/S IS REALLY OVER THE TOP HAS CAUSED PEOPLE TO THROW MAD SHADE @ ME BUT WHATEVER,..IM A MAC E/S COLLECTOR MYSELF AND HAVE PAID OVER 70 BUCKS FOR AN E/S SO I KNOW WHATS ITS LIKE TO BE A COLLECTOR AND HAVE TO HAVE THAT SHADOW..THATS THEIR VICE..SHOOT ITS MINE..SO I MEAN TO EACH THEIR OWN..IM SHOCKED IT WENT TO 100 AFTER 1 DAY LITERALLY..BUT IM NOT TO BLAME REGAREDLESS OF WHAT ANYONE SAYS *COUGH BITTER PEOPLE* ...ANYWAYS SORRY ALL FOR CAPS..lol..I'M IN PHOTOSHOP JUST SO U KNOW IM NOT SCREAMING..


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_EVEN i AGREE THAT MY PRETTY TWISTED E/S IS REALLY OVER THE TOP HAS CAUSED PEOPLE TO THROW MAD SHADE @ ME BUT WHATEVER,..IM A MAC E/S COLLECTOR MYSELF AND HAVE PAID OVER 70 BUCKS FOR AN E/S SO I KNOW WHATS ITS LIKE TO BE A COLLECTOR AND HAVE TO HAVE THAT SHADOW..THATS THEIR VICE..SHOOT ITS MINE..SO I MEAN TO EACH THEIR OWN..IM SHOCKED IT WENT TO 100 AFTER 1 DAY LITERALLY..BUT IM NOT TO BLAME REGAREDLESS OF WHAT ANYONE SAYS *COUGH BITTER PEOPLE* ...ANYWAYS SORRY ALL FOR CAPS..lol..I'M IN PHOTOSHOP JUST SO U KNOW IM NOT SCREAMING.._

 
you know if you had started it at 100 people could have something to say. Bidding wars have nothing to do with sellers, they are alllll buyers faults. If someone wants something bad enough, and they are willing to pay whatever amount for it, then its their issue not the sellers. The seller is just offering the product, not forcing people to bid on it. As I said before, more power to ya gigi. It is insane, but thats not your fault at all!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 24, 2005)

Lord I had people bashing me on mua grrr I wanted to go on a strongbad style rampage and smack them all with the end of my 187 brush across the mouth but whatever I have like 60 people watching this auction lol...to each their own


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_EVEN i AGREE THAT MY PRETTY TWISTED E/S IS REALLY OVER THE TOP HAS CAUSED PEOPLE TO THROW MAD SHADE @ ME BUT WHATEVER,..IM A MAC E/S COLLECTOR MYSELF AND HAVE PAID OVER 70 BUCKS FOR AN E/S SO I KNOW WHATS ITS LIKE TO BE A COLLECTOR AND HAVE TO HAVE THAT SHADOW..THATS THEIR VICE..SHOOT ITS MINE..SO I MEAN TO EACH THEIR OWN..IM SHOCKED IT WENT TO 100 AFTER 1 DAY LITERALLY..BUT IM NOT TO BLAME REGAREDLESS OF WHAT ANYONE SAYS *COUGH BITTER PEOPLE* ...ANYWAYS SORRY ALL FOR CAPS..lol..I'M IN PHOTOSHOP JUST SO U KNOW IM NOT SCREAMING.._

 
Good for you for getting all that $$$. I can't fault anyone for that. I was thrilled when I got $50 for my backup parrot. 
I just wish I could find pretty twisted for a price I'm willing to pay for it.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_Lord I had people bashing me on mua grrr I wanted to go on a strongbad style rampage and smack them all with the end of my 187 brush across the mouth but whatever I have like 60 people watching this auction lol...to each their own_

 

pshawww... gigi, those people are probably just muy jealous that ur going to get much dinero for your auction and they aren't.. like mac_obession said, it ain't your fault! i too have been known to pay big buck for something i REALLY wanted sooooo if the bidders want to pay $$ for your e/s, i say U GO GIRL!!!! that's their business!


----------



## Krista (Sep 24, 2005)

Is Vex discontinued or something? I swear it's still available. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-Cosmetics-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## matthea (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, Vex is still kickin' it. The rare part is quite a stretch. Rare if you live nowhere near a MAC counter maybe


----------



## Krista (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, that's what I thought. I guess it's rare to find on eBay?


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 28, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-TRI...cm  dZViewItem

Here's a good one for you guys! $115? WTF indeed.  I saw this about a month ago at my CCO for about $20.


----------



## Grace (Sep 28, 2005)

actually, one was bought on ebay for a little over $20 a few weeks ago. i bid on it but lost


----------



## sweet8684girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-TRI...cm  dZViewItem

Here's a good one for you guys! $115? WTF indeed.  I saw this about a month ago at my CCO for about $20._

 
They had them at the DFS store last time I was there, too.


----------



## Lisa182 (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-TRI...cm  dZViewItem

Here's a good one for you guys! $115? WTF indeed.  I saw this about a month ago at my CCO for about $20._

 

I said WTF? too, but if you read the description, the auction is for 6 of those sets, so 18 lipglasses total.


----------



## Grace (Sep 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa182* 
_I said WTF? too, but if you read the description, the auction is for 6 of those sets, so 18 lipglasses total._

 
lol, well then that's not too bad


----------



## kateisgreat (Sep 29, 2005)

holiday stuff is already on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Viva-Glam-Li...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 30, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/15-MAC-PRO-COSME... QcmdZViewItem

Funny how the palette and shadows came "straight from the manufacturer" yet there are no magnets under the shadows and therefore no names given. Riiiiiight.... They have great feedback, but most of it is for selling sample jars. A couple do look like MAC shadows, though.


----------



## marissa (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't believe nobody posted these!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=5620099694

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-CONDITION-M...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kateisgreat* 
_holiday stuff is already on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Viva-Glam-Li...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
thoes are everywhere.....when i went to the MAC store in Towson my lovedove MA showed me the new Viva Glam palette- they got that shipment in first, he asked if i wanted one but i declined since i have last years palette and the new colour is a ugly orangish red shade ;/


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_thoes are everywhere.....when i went to the MAC store in Towson my lovedove MA showed me the new Viva Glam palette- they got that shipment in first, he asked if i wanted one but i declined since i have last years palette and the new colour is a ugly orangish red shade ;/_

 

New Color?! ö_Ö The sixth color is supposed to be the VG V Lipglass as far as i know


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_New Color?! ö_Ö The sixth color is supposed to be the VG V Lipglass as far as i know_

 
well he showed it to me and it didnt look like Viva glam V at all it was a total diffrent lighter orangish shade, it was a orangey red pink i cant describe it. i asked him if that was the Viga glam V lipglass and he said no way 

maybe the person who is selling it on ebay messed up....


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_New Color?! ö_Ö The sixth color is supposed to be the VG V Lipglass as far as i know_

 
It is the lipglass. We got ours in as well and you can clearly see it's the lipglass, plus it's labeled as such.


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 6, 2005)

ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanx! Maybe I'll get the palette since I don't have any of the VG stuff yet, but I won't buy it on eBay ^^


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 6, 2005)

sometimes people will pay ridiculous prices for non discontinued or limited edition mac items simply because the US is MUCH cheaper for MAC products. for example, my studio tech in Merry England costs me £25. in dollars that would equate to nearly $45.
My foundation brush would cost £25 here also, but i picked one up from US ebay to the equivelent of £11- massive differance in price not to apparnet to everyone globally.


eyeshadows are £9 here so i can get them a few pounds cheaper from the US even when shipping is included.  this is aselling tip for all of you in the states, jump of the selling bandwagon to brits who will pay crazy prices for everyday MAC wear


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_It is the lipglass. We got ours in as well and you can clearly see it's the lipglass, plus it's labeled as such._

 

hmm it looked totally different than the lipstick itself, it was orangish... he didnt look at the bottom either - owell! looks diffrent to me lol


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_sometimes people will pay ridiculous prices for non discontinued or limited edition mac items simply because the US is MUCH cheaper for MAC products. for example, my studio tech in Merry England costs me £25._

 
It _should_ be £22 unless you're doing mail order and counting the postage too.


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 7, 2005)

nope, it cost me £25 in Harvey Nicholls!


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I am fairly new to MAC, but $50+ for a paint??? Was Hot + Sour a "hot" color to have??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Full-Size-MAC-Paint-Hot-Sour-NIB-Extremely-RARE_W0QQitemZ5621855579QQcategoryZ67609QQssPageNa  meZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

* $204 for a MAC hand mirror!!!!!!!*


----------



## user2 (Oct 7, 2005)

And I really don't like those mirrors! They're too heavy for me and the stick is too wobbly for me!

@ CaliKris: I really like the Hot & Sour color, I don't own it but I've seen some lovely swatches!


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Oct 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ma...QQcmdZViewItem

you can set up your room like a mini mac store with this haul!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bring_the_rukus* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ma...QQcmdZViewItem

you can set up your room like a mini mac store with this haul!_

 
Shh! I'm thinking about bidding on that :-X


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Oct 8, 2005)

i aint hating cause if i had the $$$$ id bid too


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 8, 2005)

I know Risa! I want that lot SOOOO BAD! I don't have the cash, don't worry, I won't bid against ya! But if you do win it and find you have some stuff you want to get rid of from the lot, PLEAAAASE PM me....


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I know Risa! I want that lot SOOOO BAD! I don't have the cash, don't worry, I won't bid against ya! But if you do win it and find you have some stuff you want to get rid of from the lot, PLEAAAASE PM me...._

 
There's actually a ton of crap I don't want in it so if I win I'll be pming you lol


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_There's actually a ton of crap I don't want in it so if I win I'll be pming you lol_

 
bastards!!!!! Ebay removed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or the seller took it down.


----------



## ambriel (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_bastards!!!!! Ebay removed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or the seller took it down._

 
Looks like it's back up.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ma...QQcmdZViewItem

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_There's actually a ton of crap I don't want in it so if I win I'll be pming you lol._

 
Risa, there's one or two items on there I'd love to, so if you decide to bid on it again, pm me too!    I'd love to bid on this, but I know it'll go too rich for my wallet!


----------



## user2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Look at the shipping!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-FROZ...QQcmdZViewItem


And these are all reagular pigments right??

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-MAC-mac-pigme...cmd  ZViewItem


And what the hell is this???

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Autumn-Winte...cm  dZViewItem


Do you ever wanted to have your own Prep & Prime display? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-M-A-C-MAKEUP... QcmdZViewItem


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 11, 2005)

Buy it now $50 for 1 postcard
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PO...cm  dZViewItem

Buy it now $75 for 1 postcar (same seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PO...  cmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PO...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PO...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-VI...QQcmdZViewItem
That seller has a lot or rare cards

I'm not sure if this one has been posted already
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-MA...cm  dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Postcard-Asi...cm  dZViewItem

Reserve wasn't met on this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-RARE-Luella-...  cmdZViewItem


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_Buy it now $50 for 1 postcard
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PO...cm  dZViewItem

Buy it now $75 for 1 postcar (same seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PO...  cmdZViewItem_

 
I just saw that. I really want the first card, the Viva Glam one, (and I've been trying to find the one with Ru Paul in red for ages too), but there's no way I'm paying $50 for a postcard! That's absurd. I think it's fine to start an auction off at a realistic price and be happy if it is bid high, but to start it at $19.99 and with a BIN of $50 is just greedy. This puts me right off trying to collect postcards because I know I'll never be able to get the ones I want without having to sell my internal organs. This really saddens me.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2005)

dude... $50 for ONE postcard..  no way for me at least! i've been DYING to get that red rupaul card too, but no way in hell am i paying $50 for it.. that being said, more power to those who will pay $50 for it.. it's their money they can do as they like! if the seller can get $50 for it, good for him/her!


----------



## mona971 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Ebay Postcards*

In response to your post about my auctions for postcards, I would just like to point out that the last lot of postcards that I sold ended up going upwards of $120US per postcard (which for most of them was over the BIN by at least $50).

I have decided that I don't want to keep my square cards anymore and people seem to be paying those prices for them.  If people are willing to pay those prices it is not fair to call me greedy.  I watched eBay for a long time and based my starting price on what other square cards were selling for over the last few weeks.  If the are going to be bid up to over $100 what is the point starting them at 99 cents?  I may as well start them at a price that I would be happy to get for them if only one person were to bid.

I am always happy to swap my extra cards and in I have in the past sent them FREE to people who needed some so I really do think it unfair of you to judge me greedy when you don't know me.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn, this is nuts.  I know in years past I'd get them from Dillards & toss them away as junk mail! hahahaaa


----------



## bront82 (Oct 11, 2005)

What is the Luella Sticky Wicket gloss?  is it recent or what?


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona971* 
_In response to your post about my auctions for postcards, I would just like to point out that the last lot of postcards that I sold ended up going upwards of $120US per postcard (which for most of them was over the BIN by at least $50).

I have decided that I don't want to keep my square cards anymore and people seem to be paying those prices for them.  If people are willing to pay those prices it is not fair to call me greedy.  I watched eBay for a long time and based my starting price on what other square cards were selling for over the last few weeks.  If the are going to be bid up to over $100 what is the point starting them at 99 cents?  I may as well start them at a price that I would be happy to get for them if only one person were to bid.

I am always happy to swap my extra cards and in I have in the past sent them FREE to people who needed some so I really do think it unfair of you to judge me greedy when you don't know me._

 

I know I'm one of the first to point out "CRAAAAZY" stuff on eBay, and I could never spend that much on a postcard, but I'll be damned if I won't stick up for you! I thought your BIN's were very reasonable, given what they have been going for. Those cards have been going for a lot, and if marex/marezx whaever her name is bids on an item, every other bidder can pretty much give up any chance of winning it. With the BIN, if the other bidders really want it, they can snag it before she does!


----------



## wolfmaster (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona971* 
_In response to your post about my auctions for postcards, I would just like to point out that the last lot of postcards that I sold ended up going upwards of $120US per postcard (which for most of them was over the BIN by at least $50).

I have decided that I don't want to keep my square cards anymore and people seem to be paying those prices for them.  If people are willing to pay those prices it is not fair to call me greedy.  I watched eBay for a long time and based my starting price on what other square cards were selling for over the last few weeks.  If the are going to be bid up to over $100 what is the point starting them at 99 cents?  I may as well start them at a price that I would be happy to get for them if only one person were to bid.

I am always happy to swap my extra cards and in I have in the past sent them FREE to people who needed some so I really do think it unfair of you to judge me greedy when you don't know me._

 

I totally agree with you. I'm a bit tired of people judging people who sells on ebay. Afterall, ebay is a place to make money, not a charity place. If they don't like the price, then just don't bid on it. Unless the seller is selling fake stuff or try to trick people and such, I really don't understand what the big deal is. 

It's a simple rule of demand and supply. If anyone here has an extra postcard that you don't need/want and u know it will sell for $50, would you sell it?? Just my opinion.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, Ebay is capitalisim at its best. The buyer selected to pay that amount, nobody is forcing her to spend that much. I think it is great for anybody who has a high sought after item to be able to make a little extra money on Ebay.

And, OT, but I have swapped with Mona for postcards before, and she sent a few extra. It was one of the best swaps I have had.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 12, 2005)

A couple years ago I sold my original Kitschmas on ebay. I started it off at $1, the bidders ran it up to $128. Towards the end I got several nasty emails from people who were watching the auction. Greedy was one of the nicest things they called me, lol. 
Ebay is as simple as this, don't spend more than you are comfortable with on an item. 
It does get crazy, and fun to watch some items that ppl pay ridicolous prices for. I don't think you can fault the sellers for the prices, when there is a market out there for those collectables that are willing to pay that crazy high price. There are some older e/s that I would love to have, but will never get because others are willing to pay more than me. I can live with it, and I can't be mad at someone else for making money. That's what ebay is about.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks to Alliswan and Femme Noir.  I think the bottom line is sellers are not responsible for how much buyers are willing to pay.  

I posted in another thread "MAC should... make all cards available everywhere and charge $1 for each card and donate it to their AIDS fund and it would remove all the crazy eBay bidding and the AIDS fund would benefit.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_A couple years ago I sold my original Kitschmas on ebay. I started it off at $1, the bidders ran it up to $128. Towards the end I got several nasty emails from people who were watching the auction. Greedy was one of the nicest things they called me, lol. 
Ebay is as simple as this, don't spend more than you are comfortable with on an item. 
It does get crazy, and fun to watch some items that ppl pay ridicolous prices for. I don't think you can fault the sellers for the prices, when there is a market out there for those collectables that are willing to pay that crazy high price. There are some older e/s that I would love to have, but will never get because others are willing to pay more than me. I can live with it, and I can't be mad at someone else for making money. That's what ebay is about._

 

i totally agree...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona971* 
_Thanks to Alliswan and Femme Noir.  I think the bottom line is sellers are not responsible for how much buyers are willing to pay._

 
That's true, but then again, I am just as entitled to my opinion as anybody else. I'm usually on the side of the seller in cases like this, (such as with gigi's Pretty Twisted eye shadow), but in this case I still think that starting the auction at $19.99 for a single postcard is greedy. That's not the same as allowing bidders to decide they want to pay $19.99 and bidding it up that high. I know marezx has been paying outrageous prices for postcards recently, and now everyone is trying to get a piece of it, but rarely have I seen anyone except that particular buyer pay $50-75 or more for a single card.

Maybe I'm just bitter because I can't afford a card that I've wanted for ages, (and I'm very selective about the cards I'm even looking for, due to the insane prices people ask for them. It's not like I have a huge collection), but it just seems excessive to me.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 12, 2005)

Last time I checked eBay was an auction site so therefore I am allowed to decide what I am happy getting for an item that I own.  If it doesn't sell for that then I am out approximately $1.50 and I will keep the card but I am not going to list something for .99 if I wouldn't be happy getting that price for it just to please buyers that want to pay less.

By your logic then anyone who has something for sale at a price that someone else can't afford (or doesn't want to pay) is greedy and that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 12, 2005)

No, that's not how my logic works at all, but if that's what you want to believe to make yourself feel better, feel free. I'm not going to grovel and back-track now you've appeared here to defend yourself. I still think that starting an auction for a postcard at $19.99 is greedy. I'm sorry you don't like my opinion, but nevertheless, that is my view.

And yes, you are entitled to decide what you'll sell your item for, but that fact still does not change my view that starting the auction at $19.99 is greedy. I believe I am just as entitled to my opinion as you are to decide what you will sell your card for.

Edited to add:

There are plenty of things on eBay I cannot or will not pay the list price for, but rarely do I consider the seller greedy. I couldn't have (and would not have) bought Gigi's Pretty Twisted for over $100 but I was on her side when others attacked her over the final price, so by suggesting my logic states that everything must be sold for a price everyone can afford, it's you that's making no sense. The difference between Gigi's situation and this one is that Gigi's item had some inherent value as it was a retail item and Gigi decided to let the market dictate its own value by starting within the reach of everybody and letting the price rise by itself.

This also just doesn't seem to fit well with the spirit of Viva Glam either.


----------



## mona971 (Oct 12, 2005)

Apparently you are mistaken about my reasons for posting, it was not to defend myself as I feel I have no reason to it was to exercise my right to express my opinion regarding your post.

Who are you to decide what is within reach of everyone and where does it state that auctions have to be started within the reach of everyone?

I say good for Gigi for what she got for her e/s and if she was comfortable with it possibly selling for .99 cents (if that was her starting price) then that is great.  As I stated I would not be happy with my auction ending for that price so I start it at a price I would be happy getting for it (taking into account what I may have paid for it in the first place)


----------



## shygirl (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry to butt in, but I think the trick to getting the best bids is to start the auction at .99 and/or have very low or free shipping. The majority of the time, your bidders are going to drive up your price for you. To protect yourself, set a reserve.

I saw a 15-pan MAC e/s palette filled with 15 MAC eyeshadows. The seller started the bid at .99. The winning bid was something like $293! The e/s alone cost $142.50. She made a huge profit!

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona971* 
_Who are you to decide what is within reach of everyone and where does it state that auctions have to be started within the reach of everyone?_

 
Where did I say it was my decision and where did I state that they must? I don't remember saying either of those things. In fact, checking back, I didn't say either of those things, so appently it's you that is mistaken, again.

You can try and argue with me all day if you like, I have the free time at the moment, but you will not change my opinion that starting an auction for a single charity postcard at $19.99 and having the clear expectation of getting $50 for it, and $75 for others, is greedy. Good luck to you though. If it were my auction I would be concerned that the starting price and BIN would put people off, (as it has put me off), so I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a joke, check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-LIZA-PM-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem

It's not even BN and she's starting the auction at such an high price.


----------



## user2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_This is a joke, check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-LIZA-PM-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem

It's not even BN and she's starting the auction at such an high price._

 

Hmm that's strange especialy when she has this in the description: "THIS IS EXTREMELY SOUGHT AFTER, ESPECIALLY BECAUSE IT WAS A FREE PREVIEW SAMPLE, BUT I'M STARTING IT AT A LOW PRICE, ONLY 99p."


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 13, 2005)

I've just noticed her feedback and she's new so it's quite possible she's made a mistake.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_This is a joke, check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-LIZA-PM-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem

It's not even BN and she's starting the auction at such an high price._

 
To be honest, this item is located in China and I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole for that reason alone.  Much too risky.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 13, 2005)

Further investigation shows that this particular item is listed four times as item numbers 5624854207, 5624854220, 5624854013 and 5624853999. Many of the vendor's other limited edition items are duplicated too.  Does anyone else smell a rat?

View seller's other items

Another caveat is that although the item description says "Standard Purchase Protection Offered." you can't claim because this item is ineligible due to payment only being accepted by MoneyGram, Western Union or wire transfer.  In other words, you have no safety net.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 14, 2005)

Am I missing something?  I know this was a LE, but $85?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-HOLIDAY-6-EY...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dawn (Oct 16, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-BOOT-BLACK-L...QQcmdZViewItem
Check out the shipping...  Geeze, that would cost probably .73 with delivery conf. to ship.  From CA to IL shipping was $10.71.  What a rip off!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-BOOT-BLACK-L...QQcmdZViewItem
Check out the shipping...  Geeze, that would cost probably .73 with delivery conf. to ship.  From CA to IL shipping was $10.71.  What a rip off!!_

 
OMG, that's a joke! And to charge sales tax on top of that to Cali residents...please!


----------



## MuaCat (Oct 16, 2005)

Shipping to NC was $12.94!

I'm going to contact the seller and see if this is a 'mistake'... I'll let ya know what I find out.







~Heather


----------



## MuaCat (Oct 16, 2005)

OK, I wrote this message to the seller:

"Hello, 

I checked the shipping amount on this item and the shipping calculator said it would be $12.94?! Are you really shipping this via UPS ground? 

Thanks, 
~Heather"

The seller replied VERY quickly: "YES."

YIKES!  Why would anyone send this UPS Ground?!?!?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 17, 2005)

I just went to the UPS web site and entered addresses in Illinois (Arlington Heights) and California (San Diego) and calculated shipping for a quarter pound package via UPS Ground.  The cheapest it came to was $8.23 if dropped off at a UPS store and using my own packaging.  No doubt if UPS collects and the seller adds the cost of the packaging it will increase the price a bit more.  It's certainly not a cost effective way to deliver low value items.

For comparison, shipping by first class USPS mail which takes 3 days including insurance for up to $50 worth of merchandise would cost $2.36


----------



## dawnmelissa (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_
Another caveat is that although the item description says "Standard Purchase Protection Offered." you can't claim because this item is ineligible due to payment only being accepted by MoneyGram, Western Union or wire transfer.  In other words, you have no safety net._

 
if you pay with paypal it's covered up to 200 minus a 25.00 fee, so 175 max. but like you said, they're accepting everything but paypal, i'm not sure how it works if you pay outside of paypal, i've never had to touch one of those claims.

 i get stuck working these claims every night since ebay implemented that form of protection and paypal took over handling their claims, before they used to handle them themselves, but i can see why they have us do them since the payouts would go back into the buyer's accounts anyhow.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 17, 2005)

Just one more thing to add regarding the "ethics" of starting a postcard auction at $20 versus Gigi's PT eyeshadow--Gigi started her auction at 99 cents, yes, but the reserve was set at around $50, the price she wanted to get for it, which I believe is more than fair. With a reserve, such as with that auction, she basically IS starting the auction at $50, not 99 cents.


----------



## Bettycakes (Oct 19, 2005)

*Postcards/driving up prices*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_... if marex/marezx whaever her name is bids on an item, every other bidder can pretty much give up any chance of winning it..._

 
I've been watching these too recently, and I suspect marezx is not a authentic bidder but someone there to drive up the price. There's another bidder too but I can't remember the name right now. Guess we'll see how long it takes for some of these 'only one left' and 'last one' postcards to reappear on ebay.

Either that, or s/he is a very rich, very crazed larger than life MAC addict!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Just one more thing to add regarding the "ethics" of starting a postcard auction at $20 versus Gigi's PT eyeshadow--Gigi started her auction at 99 cents, yes, but the reserve was set at around $50, the price she wanted to get for it, which I believe is more than fair. With a reserve, such as with that auction, she basically IS starting the auction at $50, not 99 cents._

 
What if the seller paid that amount for the postcard though? No one knows if they got it for free or not. Yes they start out free, but I've seen quite a few of the people who frequently bid on those postcards, and win them for a lot of money, turn around and sell the same card months later. And even then, it's not them being greedy unless they buy the card for say $50 and make it "Buy It Now" @ $100. If they paid $50 for it, kept it in mint condition and then needed money fast for whatever reason, they put it on Ebay. It's the bidders that decide what they want to spend. I don't think setting a reserve is ridiculous especially if you paid that amount for the item. I could however be wrong. Maybe the seller did get them for free. Who knows? I like to give people the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise.


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bettycakes* 
_I've been watching these too recently, and I suspect marezx is not a authentic bidder but someone there to drive up the price. There's another bidder too but I can't remember the name right now. Guess we'll see how long it takes for some of these 'only one left' and 'last one' postcards to reappear on ebay.

Either that, or s/he is a very rich, very crazed larger than life MAC addict!_

 

i wanna squeeze her neck in! i hate her..hmmph! ive gotten hip to the game but shes retarded for driving the prices up so high and theres 5 days left on a auction that gets the WTF? but hey if she has the dough why not..makes me want to go in and push the price up even higher for being a dumb ass


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_What if the seller paid that amount for the postcard though? No one knows if they got it for free or not. Yes they start out free, but I've seen quite a few of the people who frequently bid on those postcards, and win them for a lot of money, turn around and sell the same card months later. And even then, it's not them being greedy unless they buy the card for say $50 and make it "Buy It Now" @ $100. If they paid $50 for it, kept it in mint condition and then needed money fast for whatever reason, they put it on Ebay. It's the bidders that decide what they want to spend. I don't think setting a reserve is ridiculous especially if you paid that amount for the item. I could however be wrong. Maybe the seller did get them for free. Who knows? I like to give people the benefit of the doubt until they prove otherwise._

 
Oh, Risa, I'm not knocking either seller--I was just defending Mona because someone was calling her "greedy" and saying that "at least Gigi started her auction at 99 cents and not 19.99" (again, sorry to bring so many ladies into this, it's just for the sake of example).... I was just reiterating that a) I don't think it's "greedy" to set a price at what you want for an item, especially if that's what the market is paying, and b) Gigi didn't start the auction at 99 cents. I just think that a person should know eBay before calling one person greedy and another person fair for having similar auctions.


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Oh, Risa, I'm not knocking either seller--I was just defending Mona because someone was calling her "greedy" and saying that "at least Gigi started her auction at 99 cents and not 19.99" (again, sorry to bring so many ladies into this, it's just for the sake of example).... I was just reiterating that a) I don't think it's "greedy" to set a price at what you want for an item, especially if that's what the market is paying, and b) Gigi didn't start the auction at 99 cents. I just think that a person should know eBay before calling one person greedy and another person fair for having similar auctions._

 

lol i think I just quoted you because you were the first post I saw on the subject. No hard feelings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't under the impression that you were saying Mona was greedy or anything. I think just in general, people need to stop judging ebay sellers and buyers for that matter! What's crazy to you, may not be for someone else etc etc. Okay I don't wanna be the one to beat a dead horse lol


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 20, 2005)

i see it like this..a postcard is paper and while its awesome to collect and i love to..paying above 60 bucks on a single card no matter how rare it is ..seems ridculous TO ME..unless its the BAPE card that mac made..that ill pay money for cuz i Love the sneakers(i own 2 pairs) and clothes and the designer Nigo is an awesome designer..so ill appreciate it for that reason..at least with an e/s u can wear it and put it to use and take it outside..sure the MAC cards look awesome on the walls for decoration etc etc..but as much as i want to get caught up in all the bidding..at the end of the day its PAPER

and yes i set a reserve I know what pretty twisted is worth and it was BNWOB and i didnt in my wildest dream expect that e.s to go to $100 bucks in a day at all..and with a reserve u have a choice whether or not to sell it at the price it ended for..


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_at the end of the day its PAPER_

 
So is a $100 bill.  It's only worth something because someone (generally the Federal Government) has told you it is!  Look what happened to the Iraqi currency when Saddam was toppled.  It suddenly became worthless.

Same thing happens if you buy too many RMB notes in China (the RMB or Renminbi is the Chinese unit of currency) and bring them back to the USA.  You cannot convert them back into Dollars.  They become effectively worthless until you are back in China unless you can find someone who is prepared to buy them off you for their future trip there.

Postcards are the same - inherently they have no value but they _can_ have a value if people are willing to pay something for them.  eBay works because the buyers each set their own personal value on something.  Whether the item they are bidding on is worth that to someone else or not is rather irrelevant.


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_So is a $100 bill.  It's only worth something because someone (generally the Federal Government) has told you it is!  Look what happened to the Iraqi currency when Saddam was toppled.  It suddenly became worthless.

Same thing happens if you buy too many RMB notes in China (the RMB or Renminbi is the Chinese unit of currency) and bring them back to the USA.  You cannot convert them back into Dollars.  They become effectively worthless until you are back in China unless you can find someone who is prepared to buy them off you for their future trip there.

Postcards are the same - inherently they have no value but they can have a value if people are willing to pay something for them.  eBay works because the buyers each set their own personal value on something.  Whether the item they are bidding on is worth that to someone else or not is rather irrelevant._

 
i understand what u mean im, not argung ur point at all..im saying for me a postie doesnt have more than a 40 buck value and if its the mac bape card then ill pay more cuz it has significance to me..not arguing anyones point..people get mad when girls sell a parrot e/s for 50 bucks..i understand its supply and demand..thats how it works ..like risa said i dont want to beat a dead horse


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_..like risa said i dont want to beat a dead horse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
perhaps not but might I be able to interest you in some Chinese banknotes?


----------



## shygirl (Oct 21, 2005)

*?*

An automated ebay invoice states that you have to pay $10.55 in shipping. Separately, the items would cost $7.95 to ship. The difference is $2.60.

Would you refuse to pay for an auction if you won a BNWT jacket for .99 and a BNIP make-up lot for .99?


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had invoices where the amount for delivery didn't match what the total stated on the auction page so I have contacted the seller and they have amended the amount to that which was originally posted.  You could always contact the seller and ask them to ship everything separately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I'm sure they'll reduce the price of combined shipping if you do that because it's much more hassle to ship separately as well as being more costly for them.


----------



## Monique0a (Oct 21, 2005)

I have had seller tack on things like inflated taxes or suddently requiring insurance when the auction stated it was optional.  I just paid the auction price plus the stated shipping price and not a penny more, sellers have never said anything to me about it thus far.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bettycakes* 
_I've been watching these too recently, and I suspect marezx is not a authentic bidder but someone there to drive up the price. There's another bidder too but I can't remember the name right now. Guess we'll see how long it takes for some of these 'only one left' and 'last one' postcards to reappear on ebay.

Either that, or s/he is a very rich, very crazed larger than life MAC addict!_

 
What I hate is that she's bidding on the same postcards that she's already won, so no one else gets a chance at them!


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 
_What I hate is that she's bidding on the same postcards that she's already won, so no one else gets a chance at them!_

 
i got something for her she is not winning my BAPE card..
lol so she can go stuff it lol

i notice the same..she makes it go to insane prices so only she gets em..ha! not on that card

LOL i sound so funny but i mean it..BAPE Card-= GIGI


----------



## mare (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweet8684girl* 
_What I hate is that she's bidding on the same postcards that she's already won, so no one else gets a chance at them!_

 
Um... I hate to tell you all this, but I'm *not* bidding on cards I already have.  How would any of you know what cards I already have; actually have *in my possession*?  Nor am I "artifically inflating the price."  If anything, other bidders are, just so they can find out my maximum and make *me* pay the most possible.  As a matter of fact, one of you all but admitted to it.  (Psst, I think Ebay frowns on that...)  I just wonder if others would actually complete the auctions, should they find out what that max is and beat it...

And for whoever suspected I'm just a shill bidder... you'd be wrong.  Ask the sellers if I paid for the auctions.  You'll find that I have.

I've been quite enjoying reading all the libel in this thread so far.  Thought I was unaware, did you?  Well, I wasn't.  Libel on.  So I'm a retard and a dumb ass, huh?  Go ahead, just keep on talking about me like you think it's still behind my back.  I do, however, take exception to anyone "squeezing my neck in."  Wow, is that a threat?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Chill, girl!  

Besides, I don't suppose anyone who's so up in arms about all the cards I'm supposedly "blocking access to" has noticed that the vast majority of them have been relisted, by the same or other sellers?  What's stopping you from bidding on those auctions?  Or is it just more fun to moan about it and libel others?

I realize this is not exactly the optimum first post in this forum, but there does come a point when a person feels the need to defend herself.  So there you have the TRUTH.  Libel on, if you must, but the other side needed to be voiced.

Mare


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 23, 2005)

dude enjoy your auctions ..but yes once you have stayed out of an auction other people have had chances to increase their collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..enjoy your fame


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 24, 2005)

Jealousy and awe sometimes bring out the worst in people. I still think it's "crazy" to spend that much on a post card (and I mean crazy for ME, I have no right to judge what other people spend their $ on), but I would KILL to see that collection, girl...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_This is a joke, check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-LIZA-PM-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem

It's not even BN and she's starting the auction at such an high price._

 
Hmmm, so many suspicious things about this one...

Firstly the number of palettes the seller has listed and relisted, all in the same apparent condition, all with the same description and claim that they're starting it at 99p, which they didn't.

Secondly, the listing has been copied in part from this (seemingly genuine) auction, including the photo and the "I am starting it at 99p", even though it hasn't been started at anything like 99p.

Thirdly the seller is now, strangely, no longer a registered user.

I don't think I need to go on!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 26, 2005)

wow.  this wasn't worth it~   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9740%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_wow.  this wasn't worth it~   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9740%26fvi%3D1_

 
I disagree, it's a beautiful quad and it contains Parrot, (albeit labelled as Kicky Blue), which can easily sell for $50 or more on its own.

I just sold a brand new one for £50 plus £6.50 shipping, which works out as around $102.75 The Liza PM quad is really hard to find now, especially brand new and boxed, and the price they're going for is reflecting that.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 26, 2005)

This is not so much a what the f**k on the price cause I'm used to how high prices go now, but more of a what the f**k is this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-JU...QQcmdZViewItem
I want one so bad now, I'm such a sucker for LE and hard to find stuff, even though I wouldn't pay a recockulous amount for it I still like/hate to create lemmings


----------



## user2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm wasn't there a Judy Blue Lipglass Stain before IIRC?


----------



## Turbokittykat (Oct 26, 2005)

I haven't heard of a Judy Blue lipglass stain, but Judy Blue eye shadow is a genuine MAC colour, and it is very rare. As the eBay description says, it was released for a one-off promotional event and was never available for sale. I've got one, and it looks just like the one in the eBay sale, including the sticker in the lid of the eye shadow case.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I haven't heard of a Judy Blue lipglass stain, but Judy Blue eye shadow is a genuine MAC colour, and it is very rare. As the eBay description says, it was released for a one-off promotional event and was never available for sale. I've got one, and it looks just like the one in the eBay sale, including the sticker in the lid of the eye shadow case._

 
Lucky!


----------



## Ada (Oct 27, 2005)

Look at this--

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PERVERTED-PE...cm  dZViewItem

$100 for a POSTCARD?!? Is that one really that rare? I realize people like to collect these and everything (I do too!) but.... $100... for ONE postcard?!?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 28, 2005)

*Did you see this???*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-HOLIDAY-LUXU...cm  dZViewItem

I wish that someone would have done this with all the sets. 
I would so totally love to have this.
I think that it would be a good Christmas gift, plus, this way you get it all at once. 8)


----------



## lola336 (Oct 28, 2005)

omg....shes selling it at cost..thats interesting..free shipping...u pay more at mac...at least here theres not tax..lol..im surprised no one has bought this yet


----------



## libra14 (Oct 28, 2005)

I would but I don't want the lip or nordies pallets.


----------



## Grace (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_Look at this--

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PERVERTED-PE...cm  dZViewItem

$100 for a POSTCARD?!? Is that one really that rare? I realize people like to collect these and everything (I do too!) but.... $100... for ONE postcard?!?_

 
oh my goodness. now it's up to $214  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited to say i'm totally watching this auction to see how it turns out since my post is already outdated


----------



## Ada (Oct 29, 2005)

How could anyone possibly spend $214 on a postcard?!? That's insane!


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 29, 2005)

US $290.59, with 18 hours to go... wow.  

Mare, I think people are starting to inflate your bids.    I'm wondering what your max bid usually is now.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 29, 2005)

It's nice to see eBay fraudsters getting caught;
Three Romanian fraudsters have been jailed for conning eBay customers out of £300,000.​About three years ago I became suspicious of an eBay vendor selling a lot of airline related items (including current crew uniform items which of course poses a major security risk).  I reported the vendor to one of the airlines in question and it resulted in the discovery of a major theft ring based at London's Heathrow airport but with associates working all the way from airports as far away as Toronto and Beijing.  The three British ring leaders were jailed and several thousand stolen items were recovered according to the airline's European head of security who contacted me to let me know what had happened.

If you get suspicious of something on eBay it's worth reporting it.  Scammers don't deserve a second chance.


----------



## mare (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_US $290.59, with 18 hours to go... wow.  

Mare, I think people are starting to inflate your bids.    I'm wondering what your max bid usually is now._

 
People *starting* to inflate my bids? LOL!  This has been going on for quite a while, and it's always the same inflater.  I wonder if this person would actually pay if they found themselves the top bidder...

I just wonder why someone would do that...

Mare


----------



## radashes (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mare* 
_People *starting* to inflate my bids? LOL!  This has been going on for quite a while, and it's always the same inflater.  I wonder if this person would actually pay if they found themselves the top bidder...

I just wonder why someone would do that...

Mare_

 
Jeez girl, let's see this collection! 
Can I ask why you spend so much on a postcard? No need to answer if you don't want, i'm just curious


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *radashes* 
_Jeez girl, let's see this collection! 
Can I ask why you spend so much on a postcard? No need to answer if you don't want, i'm just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I think *A LOT* of people are curious about that too. If you spend that much on a postcard I could just image your makeup collection, bet we could all swim in it.


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:

  This has been going on for quite a while, and it's always the same inflater. I wonder if this person would actually pay if they found themselves the top bidder...  
 
I didn't know how long they were doing it!    It sucks so bad that it's only one person doing the inflating.  I'm pretty sure that if she actually won, she'd take the NPB strike.  More power to you though, because you probably have the most awesomest postcard collection in the world.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Further investigation shows that this particular item is listed four times as item numbers 5624854207, 5624854220, 5624854013 and 5624853999. Many of the vendor's other limited edition items are duplicated too.  Does anyone else smell a rat?

View seller's other items

Another caveat is that although the item description says "Standard Purchase Protection Offered." you can't claim because this item is ineligible due to payment only being accepted by MoneyGram, Western Union or wire transfer.  In other words, you have no safety net._

 
It now seems that the vendor is no longer registered with eBay

Interestingly, although none of the multiple instances of the Quad Pallettes attracted any bids, two were relisted but the new listings have now been cancelled by eBay - 5626240099 and 5626240089 and the pages now carry a very big warning;

 Quote:

  Marketplace Safety Tip

Never pay for your eBay item using instant cash transfer services such as Western Union or MoneyGram or by recharging somebody's prepaid credit card. These methods are not safe to pay people you do not know personally.

In addition, these payment methods are not eligible for the eBay buyer protection programs.  
 
It looks like suspicions about this vendor were well founded.  This scammer may well try again so watch out!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 1, 2005)

might have to agree with ya coffee


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_How could anyone possibly spend $214 on a postcard?!? That's insane!_

 
I wonder sometimes whether folks who trade on eBay a lot and use PayPal might forget that their PayPal balance is actually real money.  They might not treat it as such and just trade and watch the value of their balance go up and down without ever withdrawing money to a real bank account.

Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## tnn (Nov 1, 2005)

makes sense to me caff.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I wonder sometimes whether folks who trade on eBay a lot and use PayPal might forget that their PayPal balance is actually real money.  They might not treat it as such and just trade and watch the value of their balance go up and down without ever withdrawing money to a real bank account.

Does this make sense to anyone?_

 
  I sometimes do that since I'm somewhat active on eBay buying and selling. I don't forget it's real money though. The balance can earn interest at the rate of 3.76% since they call it a Money Market account. Hey, I just checked my account...I just got 1¢ in dividends deposited from Paypal!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Hey, I just checked my account...I just got 1¢ in dividends deposited from Paypal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't spend it all at once


----------



## pale blue (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Don't spend it all at once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Sorry girls, a round of drinks on me will have to wait


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

There goes another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Jail for eBay phishing fraudster​


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mare* 
_Um... I hate to tell you all this, but I'm *not* bidding on cards I already have.  How would any of you know what cards I already have; actually have *in my possession*?  Nor am I "artifically inflating the price."  If anything, other bidders are, just so they can find out my maximum and make *me* pay the most possible.  As a matter of fact, one of you all but admitted to it.  (Psst, I think Ebay frowns on that...)  I just wonder if others would actually complete the auctions, should they find out what that max is and beat it...

And for whoever suspected I'm just a shill bidder... you'd be wrong.  Ask the sellers if I paid for the auctions.  You'll find that I have.

I've been quite enjoying reading all the libel in this thread so far.  Thought I was unaware, did you?  Well, I wasn't.  Libel on.  So I'm a retard and a dumb ass, huh?  Go ahead, just keep on talking about me like you think it's still behind my back.  I do, however, take exception to anyone "squeezing my neck in."  Wow, is that a threat?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Chill, girl!  

Besides, I don't suppose anyone who's so up in arms about all the cards I'm supposedly "blocking access to" has noticed that the vast majority of them have been relisted, by the same or other sellers?  What's stopping you from bidding on those auctions?  Or is it just more fun to moan about it and libel others?

I realize this is not exactly the optimum first post in this forum, but there does come a point when a person feels the need to defend herself.  So there you have the TRUTH.  Libel on, if you must, but the other side needed to be voiced.

Mare_

 

mare, i say more power to ya! if YOU want to  spend YOUR money on a postcard, DO IT! it's YOUR money and u have the right to buy whatever u want with it.. i've lost a few auctions to you (hee hee) but that's cos i put my max, and your max beat it! that's all.. nuff said! enjoy your cards!!


----------



## thaliaucla (Nov 2, 2005)

*Postcards*

I don't know if it's technically legal to do so but why don't all of you (since you're all here) form a bidding group and take turns with the postcards so you're not outbidding each other?

And for one ~I would bid on auctions for postcards that I already have if the price is low enough as an investment for future selling. I have no problem with that.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thaliaucla* 
_And for one ~I would bid on auctions for postcards that I already have if the price is low enough as an investment for future selling. I have no problem with that._

 

I completely agree with you on this. I'm somewhat of a card collector, but moreso for shadows and other things. If I see a Haze at a BIN price of $30, I'm gonna grab it! So what if I already have 3, that doesn't matter. Those who are whining "But she already has them! It's not fair." sound like little ass kids. This is not school, where we're learning how to share. If she wants to own 100 of the same, rare card and is willing to dish out the money, more power to her. It's no one's business what she does with them. If you (not you Thalia) can't afford it, oh well, that's your problem, not her's. And I'm not trying to sound like a bitch either because I most definately "share" and have sent more than a few random ass strangers who I've never met in person, free makeup. I'm just sick of the whining over her in particular. There was a time when I couldn't afford to spend $100 on one shadow and I'd be all pissed because a Haze went for $60 on ebay and even that I couldn't afford. But that was my problem. I didn't sit and talk shit about whoever won the auction. Ending rambling now


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 4, 2005)

preach sistah risa! preach!!! ita with you girl..


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 4, 2005)

ebay made me sad last nite. it was an all out bidding war for eye shadow lots last nite. i only won one out of the six i was bidding on. it got way over my head. sh*t going for 50, 60 and 80 bucks!! i lost the one i really wanted at the last second. i was so sad.. lol. but ebay is fun, and if i would of had the money to buy what i really wanted, i would of. so yah im just rambling about my experience last nite. nothing pertaining to what you all were talking bout.. lol


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 4, 2005)

I've just received an email which says "Congratulations! You've earned the honor of joining the eBay Bronze PowerSeller" which is all very entertaining as I've never sold anything on eBay, only bought.

Poking around it turns out to be yet another Romanian scam (they all seem to be these days).  The fake eBay login form sends the username and password entered by email to a yahoo email ID which has been in operation since July.  Having checked that what I entered couldn't be traced from the fake login page, I decided to have some fun so put the fraudster's own email address in as the User ID and a the URL of the BBC News article which tells the story of three Romanians jailed for eBay fraud as the password.  I hope the scammer receives the email


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 6, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FALL-2005-OR...QQcmdZViewItem

someone is soooooooo selling their gratis :-/

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...keTra  ck=true

mirror


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 6, 2005)

The description for the mirror includes "_Apply your makeup like the pros with this hard to find item!_" - I always wondered how M·A·C got their own makeup to look so good.  Perhaps if I buy it I'll be able to get that "pro" look too.

Then again perhaps not!

Why _do_ people put such absolute rubbish into their listings?  I have never seen a "pro" using one of these mirrors to help them to apply makeup. Have you SonRisa?


----------



## PrettyinPink (Nov 6, 2005)

Not makeup, but LOOK at the this!!! I can't believe it! Is it that rare???
http://cgi.ebay.com/YANKEE-CANDLES-C...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_Not makeup, but LOOK at the this!!! I can't believe it! Is it that rare???
http://cgi.ebay.com/YANKEE-CANDLES-C...cm  dZViewItem_

 













omg!!! i wish someone could explain this to me!!! omg omg omg. thats so freekin nuts!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 7, 2005)

I ran another search for that scent, and apparently some people want it realllllly badly! One's going for over $300 with a couple days left! WTF?!?!?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The description for the mirror includes "Apply your makeup like the pros with this hard to find item!" - I always wondered how M·A·C got their own makeup to look so good.  Perhaps if I buy it I'll be able to get that "pro" look too.

Then again perhaps not!

Why do people put such absolute rubbish into their listings?  I have never seen a "pro" using one of these mirrors to help them to apply makeup. Have you SonRisa?_

 

Lmaoooo, I didn't even read the description. I can't believe they had the audacity to say that. Then again, I'm willing to bet some poor soul will think it's some special MAC mirror and pay an arm and a leg for it. All the while those of us in the know, know it was either stolen or given to whomever for free. (sometimes managers will give units away when we get new ones rather than tossing them in the garbage, though lately they won't give them away because of the ridiculous crap like this on Ebay.) Which makes me sooooo mad, because we were getting rid of our lipglass units and I soooo wanted one. They're perfect for storage.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The description for the mirror includes "Apply your makeup like the pros with this hard to find item!" - I always wondered how M·A·C got their own makeup to look so good.  Perhaps if I buy it I'll be able to get that "pro" look too.

Then again perhaps not!_

 
Well, damn.  That mirror better have some "Snow White" power to it and be able to talk to you if it's that special.

"Now, pat it on."

"Okay, now blend... BLEND... Goddammit, woman, I SAID BLEND!!"


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_"Okay, now blend... BLEND... Goddammit, woman, I SAID BLEND!!"_

 
ROTFLMAO

 I would pay some good money for that!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 7, 2005)

To be honest I spent quite a bit of time on my M·A·C course trying to persuade the girl I was working on one afternoon to put the mirror down!  It was getting in the way of what I was trying to do!

The promise that the mirror will enable you to apply makeup like a pro is complete bunkum - just like similar claims made for ripped-off copies of the M·A·C Product Handbook (which now all seem to feature scans from Kevyn Aucoin's book "Making Faces" too).  The Product Handbook really contains very little information about _how_ to apply makeup and simply reading it certainly won't make anyone a pro!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Stain-CORAL-...QQcmdZViewItem

Cheek Stain signed by Laura Flynn Boyle . . . umm random??!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 7, 2005)

Eh looks like they just put LFB on there just to make it look important


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 7, 2005)

Will the _real_ Lara Flynn Boyle please stand up?

OK, call me suspicious but I've seen a lot of eBay scammers.  The seller has two Cargo Colortubes allegedly signed by Lara Flynn Boyle.  As you can see the signatures on the three products don't exactly match.  There is no way anyone will persuade me that the signatures on the first and second pictures below were done by the same person!

See what you think;



 



 





If any of these are genuine at all I'd put money on the first.  The third looks like a pitifully bad attempt to copy the style of the first but it has quite a few points in common with the second - look at the letter B for example and the F looks very awkward - the horizontal is much longer than on the first and there is no loop at the foot of the vertical.  It's not very easy to see but the B on the first tube has a small bottom loop and no vertical that descends below the horizontal of the bottom loop.  Both other Bs have a large bottom loop and a vertical that descends below the bottom of the loop.  My conclusion would be that the second and third are the work of the same person but the first is someone else altogether.


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 8, 2005)

lol who cares about laura flynn boyle LMAO! thats absolute hilarity


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 14, 2005)

this isn't ebay, but its from overstock.com's auction

http://auctions.overstock.com/cgi-bi...UCTID=14262405


----------



## Tessigrl (Nov 17, 2005)

This is crazy, a mac paint for $41...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA%3ABID&rd=1


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_This is crazy, a mac paint for $41...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EWA%3ABID&rd=1_

 
Especially crazy considering you can buy that anywhere for $15.  i can see paying way over retail for a rare discontinued Holy Grail kinda product. But why pay $25 extra for something you can find at any Macy's?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Especially crazy considering you can buy that anywhere for $15.  i can see paying way over retail for a rare discontinued Holy Grail kinda product. But why pay $25 extra for something you can find at any Macy's?_

 
Ah, but this was a special tube.  It was specifically not signed by Lara Flynn Boyle which makes it quite rare


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Ah, but this was a special tube.  It was specifically not signed by Lara Flynn Boyle which makes it quite rare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmaoooooooo


----------



## Tessigrl (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Ah, but this was a special tube.  It was specifically not signed by Lara Flynn Boyle which makes it quite rare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahahaha


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 20, 2005)

This makes me suspicious;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll..._BID_Stores_IT

The seller has lots of these.  The things that make me suspicious are the quantity for sale, the "retail" price given in the description which is claimed to be £19 but it's actually £8 and finally the box.  Two things about the box ring alarm bells - I've never seen Pro Lash sold in a box - it has always come in a small ziplock bag.  Secondly, the printing is sloppy with the M·A·C logo off centre.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ambi (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_This makes me suspicious;

The seller has lots of these.  The things that make me suspicious are the quantity for sale, the "retail" price given in the description which is claimed to be £19 but it's actually £8 and finally the box.  Two things about the box ring alarm bells - I've never seen Pro Lash sold in a box - it has always come in a small ziplock bag.  Secondly, the printing is sloppy with the M·A·C logo off centre.  Any thoughts?_

 
Oh god, I just bought two eye shadows from him last week, I haven't received them yet but people over at LJ say the MAC he sell is fake... Go me.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Oh god, I just bought two eye shadows from him last week, I haven't received them yet but people over at LJ say the MAC he sell is fake... Go me._

 
If the products you receive are fake or even if you suspect they are fake when you receive them it's possible to put a stop to his activities but please don't contact him to alert him of your suspicions.  I'll try to have a word with some of my M·A·C contacts tomorrow in London and see if they're interested in taking this further.


----------



## Liz (Nov 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=5637077  211

wtf???? you get tips to help with your acne. watch it be "don't eat junk food. wash your face 2x a day. wash off your makeup all of the time. drink a lot of water. don't drink soda."


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd be amazed if they were selling any "secrets" that couldn't be found for free at http://www.acne.org


----------



## Grace (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=5637077  211

wtf???? you get tips to help with your acne. watch it be "don't eat junk food. wash your face 2x a day. wash off your makeup all of the time. drink a lot of water. don't drink soda."_

 
wow, they've sold 15 of those already and some people bought multiple....talk about easy money


----------



## Ambi (Nov 21, 2005)

Okay, I got my eye shadows from eBay user gettingglam, here is a pic







Is there supposed to be a mirror and a little spongetip applicator under the pan? Also the back of both these shadows say "Primisque Lustre" no name or anything, they're just labeled "05" and "06"... So is this fake?


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 21, 2005)

ACK!!! that's a fake!!! mac shadows have no applicator under the pan!!


----------



## Ambi (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ACK!!! that's a fake!!! mac shadows have no applicator under the pan!!_

 
I thought so, thanks for letting me know :/ Someone finally left him negative feedback today: _"FAKE ITEM! RUBBISH QUALITY FOR £.NO REPLY TO NUMEROUS EMAILS. DO NO USE! RIPOFF"_. So, what should I do?


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 21, 2005)

file a report with ebay and paypal asap.. keep copies of any correspondence u have had with him.. aw man this sucks! i'm sorry


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 21, 2005)

*Judy Blue - on Ebay - WOW*

Judy Blue 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-JU...cm  dZViewItem


It started at .99 cents!


----------



## Ambi (Nov 22, 2005)

I just went to his [gettingglam] profile, he made his feedback private, as in people can't see why he's gotten negative or neutral feedback, what a jerk... Let's bust this guy.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 22, 2005)

holy crap!  $66.88?!?!  i mean, it's a pretty color, but hell!!


----------



## Isis (Nov 22, 2005)

the winning bid was $96!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 22, 2005)

That's amazing that e/s can get up that high!


----------



## user2 (Nov 22, 2005)

I know who bought it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you remember the auction for Jasmine e/s some months ago? It went up to $120 IIRC!


----------



## msthrope (Nov 22, 2005)

it's funny how the market fluctuates; i've seen judy go for less than $40.00 too.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_file a report with ebay and paypal asap.. keep copies of any correspondence u have had with him.. aw man this sucks! i'm sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually June, I think we can do a bit better than that.  I'd suggest that nobody reports him to eBay just yet as I want to order something from him myself.  I'll pay by cheque (which the description says he accepts) which will give me his address and bank account details if I put a trace on the cheque.  Once we have his address M·A·C can take action through the police and the local trading standards office.  Counterfeiting is taken seriously here in the UK.  If you report him to eBay it will possibly alert him to the fact he's been rumbled and there is a good chance that eBay doesn't actually have his address.

The guys behind the last eBay scam I busted got 3 years in jail although this case is much less serious.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I know who bought it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you remember the auction for Jasmine e/s some months ago? It went up to $120 IIRC!_

 

Are you kidding me???  LOL  I have that color  I use it here and there - but nothing to special - probably someone trying  to complete a collection .. I guess.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 22, 2005)

On a more lighthearted and non-makeup related note take a look at the photo with this auction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I wonder if the bag is included in the sale


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## msthrope (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Quite a score for SR.  Adding to her already dazzling collection.  Lucky gal._

 
i'm pretty sure it's a back up.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 OMG WHAT was she thinking with that pic????
oh, and u r right caffn8me.. buy something from the idiot, get all his info and THEN bust him! u ROCK!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_i'm pretty sure it's a back up._

 
I bet so too. I was so frustrated when I randomly searched for Judy Blue months ago and I missed an auction for it by like three seconds. The winning bid was only like $23 but I think it was marexzwhatever, so I doubt I would have beat her out!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 22, 2005)

hmm... makes me almost wanna put mine up for auction =)


----------



## KJam (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I know who bought it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you remember the auction for Jasmine e/s some months ago? It went up to $120 IIRC!_

 
I just bought that from gloss.com for 13.50!

They still have it
http://www.gloss.com/mac/index.jsp?clickid=hmp_leftnav_img&n-state=http://www.maccosmetics.com/templates/products/sp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID%3dCATEGORY15103%26PRODUCT_ID%3  dPROD1503~~shopping-cart-location!www.gloss.com~G!00567E250ED1!Sh8A6k4NYYzi  ~~ws-nocache


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 22, 2005)

ambi, i bought off him/her too. moron asswipe.


----------



## bront82 (Nov 22, 2005)

what event was this color released at?


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_i'm pretty sure it's a back up._

 

It is. It's a color I've been after for sometime and I go through phases where I don't look at Ebay for like 3-4 months. During that last "break" I missed out on like 3 of them. I just bought the first one 3 weeks ago and this was a backup. I like (if possible) to get backups of rare shadows. This one, and the other one were both BNIB and I'm weird when it comes to SUPER rare or really HTF colors and if they haven't been touched and I only have one, I won't use it. So I get two (again, if I can), so I can use one and have another for collecting purposes.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bront82* 
_what event was this color released at?_

 
I forget but I believe it was some special event for the fashion industry in 2003, and they only made like umm 200 of them? (I could be wrong) and gave them out at the party as favors.


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, it was (I believe) in NY and (I believe) held at the PRO store?


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 22, 2005)

is the color pretty?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2005)

Goodness that is alot of money!  What color is Judy Blue exactly?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## xiahe (Nov 22, 2005)

and i thought the bids for Parrot e/s were high....WOW.  Judy Blue *is* a really pretty color, though...


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_is the color pretty?_

 
It's gorgeous IMO and once I receive the second I'll swatch it for you guys to see, although there HAS to be someone else on here with one that they've used. I took a picture of the other one for legacy collection so it's there if you search for it.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Goodness that is alot of money!  What color is Judy Blue exactly?_

 
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...yblue.jpg.html


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 23, 2005)

Judy Blue isn't a "dusty" blue, but it is a bit muted. I'm have a block trying to compare it to something. It's a nice color, and it's kind of like Early Morning, where it has its own time to shine and it kicks ass when it needs to, but it's not like a HG color.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Judy Blue isn't a "dusty" blue, but it is a bit muted. I'm have a block trying to compare it to something. It's a nice color, and it's kind of like Early Morning, where it has its own time to shine and it kicks ass when it needs to, but it's not like a HG color._

 
What's HG?


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_What's HG?_

 
Holy Grail


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_What's HG?_

 
The Holy Grail


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_The Holy Grail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohhhhhhhh, hmm never heard that before. Thanks


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 24, 2005)

Total ripoff here

Empty 15 slot eye shadow pallette.  The description says "SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE!!!" - total rubbish!  Cost including postage and packing is $45 - rather more than the retail price of $12

I HATE cheats and liars!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Total ripoff here

Empty 15 slot eye shadow pallette.  The description says "SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE!!!" - total rubbish!  Cost including postage and packing is $45 - rather more than the retail price of $12

I HATE cheats and liars!_

 

i think she is prob back a few pages already. not sure. but yah what a biatch!! whoever pays that much deserves too. anyone who doesnt see that A. theres palettes all over ebay going for half than that and B. They are not getting the eyeshadows, which i think some may think they are... idiots!!


----------



## BadPrincess (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's another seller with the mirror & brush in the bottom of the pot, this one's for blush not eyeshadow....  Auction reads:
""This product comes with a built in mirror and blush brush - fantastic!""
Shade #M06 
 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-POWDER-BLUSH...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_Here's another seller with the mirror & brush in the bottom of the pot, this one's for blush not eyeshadow....  Auction reads:
""This product comes with a built in mirror and blush brush - fantastic!""
Shade #M06 
 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-POWDER-BLUSH...cmd  ZViewItem_

 
OMG, and do you see the stupid COMIC SANS font on the package? With that cheap 99 cents blush broom.. LOL


----------



## BadPrincess (Nov 27, 2005)

I know, I checked out the other items they have:
Lustreglass... lipgloss, picture has a box with a window & the lustreglass is like clear w/tint of color so light in color you can see the wand & I think it's a sponge wand not a brush! 
I really don't understand why someone would put so much time and/or money into making fake cosmetics!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Nov 28, 2005)

*Your Favorite MAC Lustre, LMAO*

My favorite MAC color is #1... LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-LUS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-LUS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MASCARA-PRO-...QQcmdZViewItem

"...Tested and approved by Artists. Industrially packed; commodity-priced.."


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_My favorite MAC color is #1... LOL
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-LUS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPGLASS-LUS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MASCARA-PRO-...QQcmdZViewItem

"...Tested and approved by Artists. Industrially packed; commodity-priced.."












_

 
OMG those are HORRIFIC!


----------



## BadPrincess (Nov 28, 2005)

I wrote them & asked: Why are the shadows numbered, why don't they have REAL MAC names? Also why is the packaging different?

Here's the reply:
*""hi thanks for your question 

we are un aware of any different packaging these are the items shipped direct from our MAC supplier. The japanese and canadian market use numbers rather that names. i hope this helps. 

if you have any other questions please just email me. 

Laura x ""*

I know we have members from canada on here... Is this true LOL


----------



## Ambi (Nov 28, 2005)

^ those shadows I bought from gettingglam, the boxes say _made in Canada/fabrique au Canada - maccosmetics.com_, since I am now 99% sure this is actually CRAP, not MAC, I'm just curious as to what the real MAC eye shadow boxes say about where they're made in, etc? I don't have any so I can't compare them :/


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2005)

I can't see any numbers for eyeshadows on this page from M·A·C in Japan.  I believe the Japanese name for Carbon is カーボン

A lot of M·A·C products are made in Canada as that's where the company originated.  The Canadians don't use numbers instead of names either.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_^ those shadows I bought from gettingglam, the boxes say made in Canada/fabrique au Canada - maccosmetics.com, since I am now 99% sure this is actually CRAP, not MAC, I'm just curious as to what the real MAC eye shadow boxes say about where they're made in, etc? I don't have any so I can't compare them :/_

 








OK - here's one I squashed earlier.  The interesting thing to note is that it _isn't_ a simple box.  The front with the hole has two layers of cardboard - the second one spaced a couple of millimetres back from the first.  You can see this quite well when the box is squashed.  I'll see if I can find my camera and take an unsquashed photo which will show it in more detail.  The name of the eye shadow is on a little black sticker on the end - in this case Trax.


----------



## Ambi (Nov 28, 2005)

This is almost identical, the only difference is the number instead of name?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2005)

OK - these pics show the double front of the box quite well;


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2005)

The typeface (font) for the ingredients and the description on the back of your box isn't correct.  Also look at the *B* on the Back 2 M·A·C logo - all wrong.  Your box also doesn't have the correct double front.  100% guaranteed fake.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 28, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-Eye-Shadow-P...cmd  ZViewItem


dont people realize that these are 12.50??


----------



## BadPrincess (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-Eye-Shadow-P...cmd  ZViewItem


dont people realize that these are 12.50??_

 
I think the same thing all the time!!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Pink-MAC-AD...cmdZV  iewItem

anddddddd
 wtf is this?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3D50%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-Eye-Shadow-P...cmd  ZViewItem


dont people realize that these are 12.50??_

 
For some people, it's the only option. 
Like me for example. 
I live in Austria and there is only 1 MAC here. It's all the way in Vienna though and the last time I was there I wasn't into MAC. So, me personally, I can totally understand people paying that much for a 15 pan.


----------



## msthrope (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_
anddddddd wtf is this?!?_

 
it looks like a jiffy marker with a MAC logo embossed on it.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 29, 2005)

even if you don't have a counter or store nearby... (I have a counter, but no store, so if I want palettes, I wait or order)  it seems like even with shipping it would be cheaper to order it (from the nearest store) than to pay 35 + shipping on Ebay.. YIKES.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_even if you don't have a counter or store nearby... (I have a counter, but no store, so if I want palettes, I wait or order)  it seems like even with shipping it would be cheaper to order it (from the nearest store) than to pay 35 + shipping on Ebay.. YIKES._

 
We can't order from the MAC website and my husband called the store in Vienna and they said that they do not ship orders from the store.


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Pink-MAC-AD...cmdZV  iewItem

anddddddd
 wtf is this?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3D50%26fvi%3D1_

 


hahahaha! That second one looks like a Revlon tube with MAC printed on it!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_We can't order from the MAC website and my husband called the store in Vienna and they said that they do not ship orders from the store._

 

Thats weird- I wonder if its just that store- I've ordered from the stores before... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  that sucks!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, tell me about it. I hope to do some MAC shopping while I'm home for Christmas. I mean, sure I have to drive to Tennessee but that better than driving to Vienna from here.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Pink-MAC-AD...cmdZV  iewItem

anddddddd
 wtf is this?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3D50%26fvi%3D1_

 

HUH???????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  forget the shirt, WTF is that mascara??????????


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_forget the shirt, WTF is that mascara?????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 _

 
I'm still trying to work out where you fit the battery


----------



## ambriel (Nov 30, 2005)

hee hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'm still trying to work out where you fit the battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'm still trying to work out where you fit the battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kateisgreat (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks to caffn8me for pointing me towards this thread!
Fakes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PRO-MOIST-LI...cmdZ  ViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eye-Shadows-...cmd  ZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-VOLUME-WATER...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-1-Of-A-Kind-... QcmdZViewItem


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-1-Of-A-Kind-... QcmdZViewItem_

 
omg! that looks like that  Sonia Kashuk brand from target, with the mac sticker taken off a box and stuck on the palette!! thats so freekin insane!!!





compared to the ebay auction!!


----------



## msthrope (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-1-Of-A-Kind-... QcmdZViewItem_

 
ok...this inquring mind has wanted to know for a while and is finally going to ask.  how do you find all this crap on ebay (as well as some of the more obscure good stuff)?  do you search through every new MAC auction each night?


----------



## BadPrincess (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_omg! that looks like that  Sonia Kashuk brand from target, with the mac sticker taken off a box and stuck on the palette!! thats so freekin insane!!!_

 
You are most likely right, did you read the description...
Now you can try a whole variety of colors in this unique, *custom created palette.*

She's making these herself....


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_ok...this inquring mind has wanted to know for a while and is finally going to ask.  how do you find all this crap on ebay (as well as some of the more obscure good stuff)?  do you search through every new MAC auction each night?_

 
The night before last I did in fact go through every M·A·C item listed on eBay but that was a one-off to figure out the level of counterfeiting that goes on.  I identified 40 auctions with counterfeit items out of 3,700 listed although of those 3,700 listed only about half actually had any M·A·C content - lots were for things like traincases or non-M·A·C eyeshadow pallettes or non-M·A·C brush sets (which might have had small samples of M·A·C pigment as a bonus)


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_ok...this inquring mind has wanted to know for a while and is finally going to ask.  how do you find all this crap on ebay (as well as some of the more obscure good stuff)?  do you search through every new MAC auction each night?_

 
Lol. I look through Ebay about twice a week. Sometimes I search for specific  MAC items, other times I just search "MAC" because a lot of things don't get seen if they're miscategorized - I've gotten AWESOME deals that way. I also have favorite searches saved like "MAC Heatherette" - that's how I won my heatherette. They emailed it to me. Otherwise, I would have never seen it because I normally only look through eyeshadows.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The night before last I did in fact go through every M·A·C item listed on eBay but that was a one-off to figure out the level of counterfeiting that goes on.  I identified 40 auctions with counterfeit items out of 3,700 listed although of those 3,700 listed only about half actually had any M·A·C content - lots were for things like traincases or non-M·A·C eyeshadow pallettes or non-M·A·C brush sets (which might have had small samples of M·A·C pigment as a bonus)_

 

WOW - what a turn rate... thats horrible.


----------



## Grace (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_You are most likely right, did you read the description...
Now you can try a whole variety of colors in this unique, *custom created palette.*

She's making these herself.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think that's kind of neat actually


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 4, 2005)

MAC COSMETICS MIRROR HAND HELD LARGE COLLECTABLE !!!!! - yours for only $500!  The last mirror sold on eBay actually went for $56.86 so I suspect this seller is being just a tad optimistic.

Today's fake report - we have a lot of fake items from the following vendors;


nonamesnow - UK 
palmingdale - Australia 
paris.department.store - Australia 
irina07132005 - USA 
Other sellers who have recently sold significant amounts of counterfeit M·A·C include;

essentialbeautyuk - UK 
gettingglam - UK 

In the past 48 hours I have identified and reported 63 auctions listing counterfeit items.


----------



## user3 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_MAC COSMETICS MIRROR HAND HELD LARGE COLLECTABLE !!!!! - yours for only $500!  The last mirror sold on eBay actually went for $56.86 so I suspect this seller is being just a tad optimistic._


----------



## Grace (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_In the past 48 hours I have identified and reported 63 auctions listing counterfeit items._

 
let us know what ebay does about it...i'm curious


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Other sellers who have recently sold significant amounts of counterfeit M·A·C include;

essentialbeautyuk - UK 
gettingglam - UK 
_

 
gettingglam is getting back into the swing of things with over 40 new counterfeit M·A·C items listed today including this gem - M·A·C Lightful foundation;


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you know where they get this stuff? They look sooooo legite!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 5, 2005)

Most counterfeit stuff is made in China or Thailand.  Organised criminal gangs are behind a lot of counterfeiting and they will no doubt work out a distribution method - which will usually include things like eBay, yard sales and markets.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 6, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-EM...cm  dZViewItem

i could be wrong, but this looks like some cheap ass necklace to which they attached the rebelrock tag from the employee glove.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 6, 2005)

It's legit, but my god, as much as I love eyeshadow and lipgloss, I draw the line at starting bids such as this...

Judy Blue bnib

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MAC-Eyeshadow...c  mdZViewItem


----------



## msthrope (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_It's legit, but my god, as much as I love eyeshadow and lipgloss, I draw the line at starting bids such as this...

Judy Blue bnib

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MAC-Eyeshadow...c  mdZViewItem_

 
that's freaking ridiculous!!!  i have seen many a judy blue auction and none of them ever finished as high as that starting bid.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_that's freaking ridiculous!!!  i have seen many a judy blue auction and none of them ever finished as high as that starting bid._

 

Holy CRAP.  Someone will pay for it ..


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PRO-MIXING-M...QQcmdZViewItem

Hey Ladies, is this legit? I think it is, maybe it's discontinued. I totally NEED something like this for my pigments. Maybe if anyone has a sample I can swap?


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not sure of the shelf life so it could be way out of date.  Better stick to the current mixing media - the Face & Body one is very good and is eye safe.  If you want to use glitter on your eyes then use the Eye Liner mixing medium.


----------



## Liz (Dec 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-MI...QQcmdZViewItem

$500 for a mirror?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-MI...QQcmdZViewItem

$500 for a mirror?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!_

 
Yeah, that's bizarre, I guess b/c they have those square ones now. I know someone posted this exact same item b4.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 8, 2005)

It sold for *US $290.59 !  This is crazy!!!!!!!*


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_Look at this--

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PERVERTED-PEARL-RARE-cosmetic-perfume-postcard-Asia_W0QQitemZ5628399667QQcategoryZ31795QQrdZ1QQcm  dZViewItem

$100 for a POSTCARD?!? Is that one really that rare? I realize people like to collect these and everything (I do too!) but.... $100... for ONE postcard?!?_


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, i'm definately going to save all my post cards now!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 8, 2005)

*Ornamentalism Invitation*

WOW, I had no idea until recently that people would pay so much for MAC Postcards.  Yeah, some are beautiful, but c'mon. I have been tossing them out until recently,  Now I am going to sell them too.

How popular is the Ornamentalism invitation?


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 8, 2005)

*Parrot e/s on ebay.*

WOW, check out what people have paid for Parrot! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5644105003

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5638632366&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5633367514&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## user2 (Dec 8, 2005)

AAAHHH!!!

Look at the shipping!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-COPP...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_AAAHHH!!!

Look at the shipping!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-COPP...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
It had better get there instantly!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_AAAHHH!!!

Look at the shipping!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-COPP...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
OMG! That's ridiculous!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 9, 2005)

What in the world is this?...
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MAC-ITEM-HY...cmdZV  iewItem


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_What in the world is this?...
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MAC-ITEM-HY...cmdZV  iewItem_

 
You'll find reviews at;


Basenotes 
MUA


----------



## user2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_What in the world is this?...
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MAC-ITEM-HYPERSOUK-POTION-RARE-XMAS-M-A-C_W0QQitemZ5643794943QQcategoryZ11847QQrdZ1QQcmdZV  iewItem_

 

Haha I really like this part of the inscription:  Quote:

 POTIONS ARE HIGHLY CONCENTRATED, UNIQUE PURE ESSENTIAL OILS. IT CAN BE RUBBED INTO THE SKIN, USED IN HAIR; IN THE TUB OR IN YOUR HOME AS AROMATHERAPY. 
 
So when I rub this into my hair I have greasy hair...but it does smell great!


----------



## CaliKris (Dec 10, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TWO-X-MAC-EYE-SHADOW-QUAD-SETS-2-FREE-FACE-CHARTS_W0QQitemZ5644966169QQcategoryZ21023QQssPage  NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


YIKES...Spell check is always a good thing! Check out the item description!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

 
_*2nd SET'S FROM NATURAL ESSENTRICK!

PLAESE NOTE: BOTH OF THE SETS HAVE BEEN USED ONCE! 

*_


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/TWO-X-MAC-EYE-SHADOW-QUAD-SETS-2-FREE-FACE-CHARTS_W0QQitemZ5644966169QQcategoryZ21023QQssPage  NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


YIKES...Spell check is always a good thing! Check out the item description!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​_​
​
​











That's too funny!!!​


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_YIKES...Spell check is always a good thing! Check out the item description!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah, bless!  A wonderful product of the British education system which for a number of years placed little emphasis on spelling in case it stifled creativity!

Aficionados of wayward spelling should check out the seller's other auctions too.


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 11, 2005)

there's only like one word that's very obviously mispelled, and it just looks like a very quickly typed couple of mixed up letters...  i don't see the big deal?

am i missing something????


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 11, 2005)

oh i see, i didn't know "essentrick" was a mistake... figured it was just another of mac's cunning play on words


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 12, 2005)

Another person can't spell;

Welcome to "Long Curing Mascara"





Just one of the current counterfeit offerings on eBay


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_Holy CRAP.  Someone will pay for it .._

 
No one's bid on it as of now. Methinks the seller is being extremely optimistic, but at least it's legit.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Another person can't spell;

Welcome to "Long Curing Mascara"





Just one of the current counterfeit offerings on eBay_

 
C'mon Caffn8me, you don't know that curing your lashes is *the * "thing" now? 




(JK of course...)


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_C'mon Caffn8me, you don't know that curing your lashes is *the * "thing" now?_

 
We're so behind the times here in Merry Olde Britain that we've only just got electricity in some places!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2005)

huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The shades you will receive include style #11, 3, 13, 12, 6, and 7." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-6-...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2005)

huhhhh????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The shades you will receive include style #13, 5, 17 and 3."

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-4-...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2005)

dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jt's don't have numbers and these are SO not from the cherie line!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-4-...cmd  ZViewItem

this seller is SO akjmxalkdjosahdoaikpaihcpikcnhdc!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jt's don't have numbers and these are SO not from the cherie line!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-4-...cmd  ZViewItem

this seller is SO akjmxalkdjosahdoaikpaihcpikcnhdc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do they have flowers on them? That's funny, it's ashame b/c I would really took the e/s as real if he had real names on them. They look totally legit to me. The lipglosses are hilarious! Are they in glass tubies?

I'm ashamed, they're from Thailand, probably from some of my Mafia cousins and uncles....


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 17, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PARROT-USED-...cm  dZViewItem

someone might want that ^


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_MAC COSMETICS MIRROR HAND HELD LARGE COLLECTABLE !!!!! - yours for only $500!  The last mirror sold on eBay actually went for $56.86 so I suspect this seller is being just a tad optimistic.

Today's fake report - we have a lot of fake items from the following vendors;


nonamesnow - UK 
palmingdale - Australia 
paris.department.store - Australia 
irina07132005 - USA 
Other sellers who have recently sold significant amounts of counterfeit M·A·C include;

essentialbeautyuk - UK 
gettingglam - UK 

In the past 48 hours I have identified and reported 63 auctions listing counterfeit items._

 

Thanks for the heads up toots! 

Edited my Ebay search to exclude the above sellers, means I don't have to trawl through all their crap.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

No one ended up buying the BNIB Judy Blue e/s starting at 150 AUD...I listed it above a few posts up.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 19, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-JEWEL-PALLET...  cmdZViewItem

Look at all the spelling mistakes.

It's *S-W-A-R-O-V-S-K-I* people!!!!!


----------



## lola336 (Dec 20, 2005)

check this out.....i hope no one buys this....omg its coming out in less than a week..lol


http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LINGERIE-Min...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## user2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_check this out.....i hope no one buys this....omg its coming out in less than a week..lol


http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LINGERIE-Min...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
And I get it for free!


----------



## lola336 (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_And I get it for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no way! how u getting it for free?


----------



## user2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_no way! how u getting it for free?_

 
I swapped it for a Blueboy Paint that I got for free....


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-MI...QQcmdZViewItem

$500 for a mirror?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!_

 
I'm guessing these will be popping up a lot because MAC has sent us new hand mirrors so they're getting rid of these . . .


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "The shades you will receive include style #11, 3, 13, 12, 6, and 7." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-6-...cmd  ZViewItem_

 

but i love colors #3, 7 6 and 12!


LOL


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 21, 2005)

^ lol!!


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I'm guessing these will be popping up a lot because MAC has sent us new hand mirrors so they're getting rid of these . . ._

 
ooh! i wonder what they'll look like!? i haven't seen them in the the storage area yet.


----------



## Ambi (Dec 21, 2005)

Just wondering, there are sellers on eBay who sell like hundreds of MAC eye shadows a month, isn't buying and re-selling them [or anything really] for profit illegal? I mean it's another thing if you buy something and then later realize you're never gonna use it and then sell it but... Where do these people get the stuff they're selling anyway? I doubt they've bought them at a MAC counter [I mean those who sell tons of them]... Not trying to accuse anyone of anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_ooh! i wonder what they'll look like!? i haven't seen them in the the storage area yet._

 
They're a bit smaller, square(ish) and have two sides, one of which is magnified.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Just wondering, there are sellers on eBay who sell like hundreds of MAC eye shadows a month, isn't buying and re-selling them [or anything really] for profit illegal? I mean it's another thing if you buy something and then later realize you're never gonna use it and then sell it but... Where do these people get the stuff they're selling anyway? I doubt they've bought them at a MAC counter [I mean those who sell tons of them]... Not trying to accuse anyone of anything, I'm just curious._

 
Provided that the products have been legally obtained and are genuine, selling them is not actually illegal any more than buying and selling a car or clothes for example.  It may be that some people get the products as part of their job and their contract forbids resale but that doesn't make it illegal, just a breach of contract which their employer would have to prove to take action against them.


----------



## Ambi (Dec 22, 2005)

*southernsal22* is also selling "MAC" shadows with a mirror and an applicator.


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 22, 2005)

i emailed southernsal22 asking why he only has numbers instead of the names of the colors like the macwebsite has and that the mac eyeshadows that i buy at the counter do not have mirrors and aplicators in them - so let's see what he writes back?!?!   i also noticed that the few people on ebay selling the "fake" mac eyeshadows are all using different numbers for the same color so i also find that amusing. for example one person is saying brown is #3, another is selling brown as #14?? if it was truly mac, it wouldnt be mixed up like that

my opinion


----------



## user2 (Dec 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Creations-Fr...QQcmdZViewItem

He has some more fake fragrances....


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i emailed southernsal22 asking why he only has numbers instead of the names of the colors like the macwebsite has and that the mac eyeshadows that i buy at the counter do not have mirrors and aplicators in them - so let's see what he writes back?!?!   i also noticed that the few people on ebay selling the "fake" mac eyeshadows are all using different numbers for the same color so i also find that amusing. for example one person is saying brown is #3, another is selling brown as #14?? if it was truly mac, it wouldnt be mixed up like that

my opinion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Numbering is a new system.  It means you need far fewer colours as you can make a #6 by using twice as much #3


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Bedding on eyeshadow? Sounds kinky...

How about some HolyDay lipglass? You know, for sundays, baptisms, new pope. etc.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

This seller has quite a few Holyday items.
I usually don't mind a spelling error or two, but this sellers are so funny. There is something odd in nearly every listing.


----------



## BadPrincess (Dec 23, 2005)

Some more fakes.... but in different packaging/containers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-4-...cmd  ZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-4-...  cmdZViewItem


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-EYESHADOW-ME...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 23, 2005)

southernsal22 wrote me back and said that the perfumes look different because they are smaller versions of the original. i emailed him/her back saying that there are no other versions of the perfumes or bottles and that stickers look fake. no further reply as of now. i guess the jig is up for this person!!
dont they realize that die hard mac fans can spot the fakes??!!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 23, 2005)

^ Yeah, die hard fans can spot fakes, but the problem is that most of these fake items still are being sold to people that probably believe that they are getting real mac stuff. People who are not die hard mac fans. Even some girls that are on this forum still can't tell the difference.


----------



## libra14 (Dec 23, 2005)

What's really sad is that people that don't know any better will buy this stuff and think MAC products are crap.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 23, 2005)

This is true. OMG, I can't believe some of the people on ebay! I never had a problem with fakes. But I did buy a blush that was sold as brand new and when I got it not only was it used (alot) but the color was nothing like what she pictured/described. So I asked her if I could return it and she then left me wayyyy negative feedback and started sending me threatening emails. Ebay never responded to my emails so I basically got screwed! I'm done w/ ebay ... at least for awhile. Some of those fakes are SO obvious!!! Another pet peeve I had w/ Ebay is that you have to sift through sooo many pigment samples, and burned MAC training cds, and off-brand shadows which include a MAC sample so they sell it on the MAC section, and fake brushes. It's soooo


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_southernsal22 wrote me back and said that the perfumes look different because they are smaller versions of the original. i emailed him/her back saying that there are no other versions of the perfumes or bottles and that stickers look fake. no further reply as of now. i guess the jig is up for this person!!
dont they realize that die hard mac fans can spot the fakes??!!_

 
I couldn't find the listings for the perfumes to check, but they actually did come smaller once. Not saying that the seller is legit, because I saw the fake shadows . . . but actually there used to be a smaller and larger version of MV1, MV2, MV3, greenify and pink aura. The current sizes that are sold at mac stores are new. They were just repackaged around the time that Turquatic and Violetrix came out.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Bedding on eyeshadow? Sounds kinky...

How about some HolyDay lipglass? You know, for sundays, baptisms, new pope. etc.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

This seller has quite a few Holyday items.
I usually don't mind a spelling error or two, but this sellers are so funny. There is something odd in nearly every listing._

 
OMG, that is so freakin funny!!! Holy Day!!! RMAO!!!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_ Even some girls that are on this forum still can't tell the difference._

 
I second that... Although I only buy from Ebay buyers I know are legit, but some of this look really real!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_This is true. OMG, I can't believe some of the people on ebay! I never had a problem with fakes. But I did buy a blush that was sold as brand new and when I got it not only was it used (alot) but the color was nothing like what she pictured/described. So I asked her if I could return it and she then left me wayyyy negative feedback and started sending me threatening emails. Ebay never responded to my emails so I basically got screwed! I'm done w/ ebay ... at least for awhile. Some of those fakes are SO obvious!!! Another pet peeve I had w/ Ebay is that you have to sift through sooo many pigment samples, and burned MAC training cds, and off-brand shadows which include a MAC sample so they sell it on the MAC section, and fake brushes. It's soooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I TOTALLY AGREE! It takes me at least 15+ minutes to get even close to what I wanted after "sifting" through everything. Like searching for a pigment is HELL after trying to sift all those samples! And I hate when they don't say sample in the title, its in teeny tiny print! I help cut this down by searching this way for example: "coco pigment -tbs -tsp -sample -1/2" and so on and so forth. A big pain, but easier than sifting! haha


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I help cut this down by searching this way for example: "coco pigment -tbs -tsp -sample -1/2" and so on and so forth. A big pain, but easier than sifting! haha_

 
I never know that you could do that! Put the - sign before something to eliminate it


----------



## msthrope (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_I never know that you could do that! Put the - sign before something to eliminate it_

 
if you look under ebay's help or FAQ, there is a section on search tips.


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 29, 2005)

i have an update about those fake mac eyeshadows on ebay. i bought one just to see what they are like and i thought it was cute that they have a little mirror and aplicator in it. so anyway, i tried it this morning and the color was pretty. i used it with some of my real mac eyeshadow - and would you believe that after a little while (not even an hour later) - the real mac shadow was still on my lid, but the fake mac eyeshadow was gone!! that is definately not mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   so beware and dont  buy those fake mac eyeshadows from ebay


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i tried it this morning and the color was pretty._

 
You're a lot braver than me.  Fake cosmetic products are most probably made in Thailand or China in dodgy factories where scant regard will be paid to product ingredient safety.  They may even contain ingredients banned in most countries.  I'm hoping to have a chemical analysis of the ingredients of some of these counterfeit products in the next couple of months and additionally a microbiological analysis of water based products like mascara and lip glosses.  I'll post more about this when Iam able to.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

FAKE:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PRO-MOIST-LI...cmdZ  ViewItem


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 31, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LINGERIE-BOU... QcmdZViewItem

And who...would pay that much for this? It's not even Disc'


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 2, 2006)

*Most expensive MAC ever!!!!!!!*

I was on Ebay checking out some of the holiday teal sets and i found this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-HOLIDAY-SET-...cmdZ  ViewItem

Are these people crazy or soooooo stupid to not realize what price they listed it at??!!!! I know this should probably be in the ebay thread but c'mon, this tops them all!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 2, 2006)

Haha!!!

I'll buy it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

haha, probably a typo.  Probably meant to be 42.95


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_haha, probably a typo.  Probably meant to be 42.95_

 
I agree.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 2, 2006)

Holy Crap, that better be a typo.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2006)

That's one crackhead of a typo!


----------



## lovejam (Jan 2, 2006)

Hahaha, that's hilarious. I wonder if anyone's pointed this out to the seller.

It has to be a mistake. Everything else this person is selling seems to be reasonably priced, so I doubt they're foolish enough to think that a MAC holiday set is worth that much.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've done things like that before on a bid.. I hit a comma instead of a period and I didn't notice it until i placed my bid :/


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Hahaha, that's hilarious. I wonder if anyone's pointed this out to the seller.

It has to be a mistake. Everything else this person is selling seems to be reasonably priced, so I doubt they're foolish enough to think that a MAC holiday set is worth that much._

 
lol, I just e-mailed the seller...  If they reply I'll post it here.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 2, 2006)

Well at least the s&h is a bargain.  It's $6.95.


----------



## aerials (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I guess it was a typo and they changed it because it is now $42.95.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

I have an item saved in my watch feature, where Judy Blue e/s started at 150 AUD. No one bought it. Gee, there's a surprise!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 2, 2006)

Ya i saw parrot for $99.99 on ebay....surprise, surprise......it didn't sell!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 2, 2006)

Jeez, what greedy f*ckers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_Ya i saw parrot for $99.99 on ebay....surprise, surprise......it didn't sell!_


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, it was a mistake. they corrected it! Lol!


----------



## LivinginPink (Jan 3, 2006)

What was the price?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 3, 2006)

It was 4,295.99 or something like that!!!!! It was over $4,000 for sure!!!! I couldn't believe how they could possibly make such a huge error especially over something like the price!!!!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 3, 2006)

Um yeah. I bet I could create one of these "rarities" myself....

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUST-SEE-RARE-Fi...QQcmdZViewItem

Though I must say, they do have some decent, truly rare cards up for sale as well...


----------



## msthrope (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Um yeah. I bet I could create one of these "rarities" myself....

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUST-SEE-RARE-Fi...QQcmdZViewItem

Though I must say, they do have some decent, truly rare cards up for sale as well..._

 
that's weird because she's usually a really reputable seller.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 3, 2006)

hey everyone, I'm looking to buy some mac from ebay but unfortunately, I have no experience when it comes to spotting fakes! If you ladies could tell me if these items seem legit and for a fair price, it would help me tons! TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Golden-Kitty...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PIGMENT-GLIT...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PI...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LIPSTICK-RAR...QQcmdZViewItem

thanks again!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_hey everyone, I'm looking to buy some mac from ebay but unfortunately, I have no experience when it comes to spotting fakes!_

 
Those are all genuine - happy bidding!

Sarah


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 3, 2006)

That could be considered hard to come by, it's a card for MAC store Lingerie parties (different than the post card), invite only. I got one at the Montreal pro store but I can't go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Um yeah. I bet I could create one of these "rarities" myself....

http://cgi.ebay.com/MUST-SEE-RARE-Fi...QQcmdZViewItem

Though I must say, they do have some decent, truly rare cards up for sale as well..._


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 4, 2006)

Did I miss a Lingerie l/g here? Dreamy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-MAC-Lipglass...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## ambriel (Jan 5, 2006)

*real or fake?*

I've never seen these bottles before   the Greenify yes, but not the round bottles

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Creations-Fragrance-GREENIFY-NEW_W0QQitemZ5653208495QQcategoryZ11847QQssPageNam  eZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HotPink (Jan 6, 2006)

*DC/LE's on ebay @ evalueville*

I was browsing ebay, and I came across this ebay store that has some of the more recent LE e/s and I think some newly discontinued e/s.  A few that I saw were Banshee, Say Yeah, Little Minx, Living Pink (pretty much all of the Rebel Rock e/s), some of the Lustrevision e/s like Fineshine, Li'Lilly, Lustreleaf, Blue Chill, Nighttrain, Casino, some of the D'Bohemia e/s, and a few others that aren't around anymore like Sunsplosion & Silly Goose....and they are all only 9.95 plus a dollar for shipping.  Just thought I'd let y'all know.

I bought Banshee (my 4th backup, I <3 this color), Fineshine, Lustreleaf, and Expensive Pink.


----------



## HotPink (Jan 6, 2006)

*Please no direct links to Ebay sales.  Thank you!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 6, 2006)

Unfortunately they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

Foiled again..... they only accept PayPal.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Jan 6, 2006)

Their feedback in only 95... However, look at the number of sales.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 6, 2006)

GODDAMMIT!!  they don't ship to Hawaii?!?!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_Their feedback in only 95... However, look at the number of sales._

 
I'm with you.  Although in the past month they have 11390 positive comments, they have 90 neutral and 222 negative.  When I read through them a lot of people said they never got their items and couldn't reach the seller.


----------



## Darleene (Jan 6, 2006)

I would like to buy the Holiday olive brush set at Ebay.
It is sold out here in Austria  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I`m really unsure wich set i should buy, there are many fakes at ebay. 

Could someone help me to find a original Set at ebay?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






What do you think about this set? Does anybody know the original price in the MAC Stores?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-HOLIDAY-STASHETTE-OLIVE-BRUSH-SET-FOUNDATION-NEW_W0QQitemZ5652251738QQcategoryZ21014QQssPageNam  eZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Thank you soooo much!!
Nice greetings from Austria  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And sorry for my bad english, i`m still learning


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 6, 2006)

I went to the counter in Ludwig Beck in Munich and they still have a load of them. Plus the teal face pallette. I hope that helps. Not sure if you are close to Munich but I highly recommend the counter there. Such nice girls.


----------



## samtaro (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm not buying from them cause of the feedback issue.  I also don't buy from those who choose to not disclose the feedback comments.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh and try the seller poppingpink. She's awesome about international orders and everything that I've gotten from her has genuine.


----------



## Darleene (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No.. i´m not close to munich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vienna is really close to me. I`m from Graz and we dont have a mac counter here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I have to go to vienna to buy mac.

Thanks for the ebay seller


----------



## KJam (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_GODDAMMIT!!  they don't ship to Hawaii?!?!_

 
They don't ship to APOs (military overseas) either. Screw 'em!


----------



## peanut (Jan 6, 2006)

I ordered a couple things from evalueville: an Armani e/s and Laura Mercier TM. Both packages took about 2 weeks to get (around the holidays). This was longer than I expected, but the shipping charge was low and the products were exactly as described. The LM TM had an expiration date of 4/2007 so I was pleased. Still, when I didn't receive the first package after about 10 days, I e-mailed but only got a form letter response. Great prices though, so I might order again.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 6, 2006)

No problem. I can't wait to go to the store in Vienna.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 6, 2006)

I swear i was just checking that link out before i logged onto specktra!!!! I got so excited especially with the $1 shipping but just my luck, they don't ship to Canada. I also found another seller with banshee with cheap shipping and no, they won't send it to Canada. Two in a row!


----------



## valley (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_I swear i was just checking that link out before i logged onto specktra!!!! I got so excited especially with the $1 shipping but just my luck, they don't ship to Canada. I also found another seller with banshee with cheap shipping and no, they won't send it to Canada. Two in a row!_

 
heh heh, I used to do find stuff like that all the time too.  Get yourself off ebay.com and onto ebay.ca, then stay there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It's the easiest way to avoid seeing the stuff ya cant buy)


----------



## HotPink (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I'm with you.  Although in the past month they have 11390 positive comments, they have 90 neutral and 222 negative.  When I read through them a lot of people said they never got their items and couldn't reach the seller._

 
Yeah, I saw this too, but I figured if they are doing that much business in one month, a few mistakes are probably expected, so I decided to buy a few things anyway.   

I am slowly becoming addicted to ebay.  I also recently bought Sunny Boy, Flash of Flesh and Pink Clash l/g which I have been looking for for months.  I wanted backups for these.  I also bought Lovely Lilly Pigment cause it is sold out pretty much everywhere.  Now I am just waiting for everything to get to me.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 7, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Viva-Glam-Lo...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ummm WHAAAAAT???*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-06-Professio...ayphotohosting


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_*Ummm WHAAAAAT???*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-06-Professio...ayphotohosting_

 
Where can I get a MAC book/cd that is real? Can anyone help? I looked on ebay, but I can never really detect the difference. Is there a such thing as this?


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 8, 2006)

You can have your own store!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-CoMpAcT-RaCk...cm  dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-LiPgLaSs-LiP...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-LiP-LaQuEr-L...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Mac...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MAKEUP-ARTIS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-BIBLE-PRODUC...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_You can have your own store!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-CoMpAcT-RaCk...cm  dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-LiPgLaSs-LiP...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-LiP-LaQuEr-L...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Mac...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MAKEUP-ARTIS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-BIBLE-PRODUC...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
Dang, that makes me wish I was 18 so I could bid! Lol, especially the training manual. I wish I could get my hands on one of the eyehadow racks. That would be the perfect way to store them. I bet the cds that everyone sells as the 'MAC bible' are just those huge manuals which someone scanned and put onto that Adobe reader program.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_You can have your own store!
http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-CoMpAcT-RaCk...cm  dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-LiPgLaSs-LiP...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MaC-LiP-LaQuEr-L...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Mac...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MAKEUP-ARTIS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-BIBLE-PRODUC...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
what the hell did they steal all that stuff from the store?? lol


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Dang, that makes me wish I was 18 so I could bid! Lol, especially the training manual. I wish I could get my hands on one of the eyehadow racks. That would be the perfect way to store them. I bet the cds that everyone sells as the 'MAC bible' are just those huge manuals which someone scanned and put onto that Adobe reader program._

 

thats exactly what they are


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_Where can I get a MAC book/cd that is real? Can anyone help? I looked on ebay, but I can never really detect the difference. Is there a such thing as this?_

 
well the real book is the Product Knowledge Manual aka the PKM and i will tell u the dead honest truth, before i became an artist i bought the CD on eBay and its filled with useless knowl;edge for the consumer. like it tells u what the ingredients are in an eyeshadow and how to sell it u know?

THAT ebay listing however is showing bits & pieces from Kevyn Aucoin's books Making Faces/Face Forward which are not part of the original PKM obviously

i would say to save your money


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_Did I miss a Lingerie l/g here? Dreamy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-MAC-Lipglass...cmd  ZViewItem_

 
there is a dreamy (im wearing it now! :-D) i dont think it came with lingerie though.... :-(


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_there is a dreamy (im wearing it now! :-D) i dont think it came with lingerie though.... :-(_

 
Nope....Along with Lingerie came Bare Fetish, Negligee, Of Corset and Fine China!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jan 8, 2006)

im all for paying crazy prices on postcards my most expensive was 70 bucks and it was the BAPE card but not close to 100 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-GLITTER-EYE-...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-RARE-cosmeti...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wait some more months and you'll get the postcards for about $10 because usually d_marsz_ink comes up with some extra staples weeks later!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_im all for paying crazy prices on postcards my most expensive was 70 bucks and it was the BAPE card but not close to 100 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-GLITTER-EYE-...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-RARE-cosmeti...cm  dZViewItem_

 
I'm sorry but anyone who'd pay that much is just stupid. It's a frickn postcard! $100 bucks?? WTF?


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_I'm sorry but anyone who'd pay that much is just stupid. It's a frickn postcard! $100 bucks?? WTF?_

 
Hey Barbie, watch what you say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's a lot of Specktra girls who pay that much for a postcard. Just go back a few months on this post and you'll see what I mean. (Personally, I wouldn't pay that much, but if you're a postcard collector, I guess you'll pay whatever b/c you want/need that certain one).


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Nope....Along with Lingerie came Bare Fetish, Negligee, Of Corset and Fine China!_

 
The ad verbage says great to "accompany" the Lingerie collection so nope it came frm something else. Ya really gotta read the text carefully on e-bay I noticed some sellers will get one over on ya if you don't read all the fine print.. I missed Dreamy,.. but it looks like a lovely color.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MAC-Velcro-M...QQcmdZViewItem


uhhh...????


----------



## msthrope (Jan 10, 2006)

i was wrong.  

edited with apologies to mare.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh My Goodness Is All I Can Say


----------



## mare (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_that's the third luxuriations card i've seen mare win.  why spend that much on a triplicate card is what i don't get._

 
Um... no, this is only the second one *anyone* has seen me win.  And it's only the FIRST one that I've gotten in hand.  I never got the first one because it was inadvertently destroyed before shipment, so I got a refund.

But just ignore me and continue making unfounded assumptions.  Just remember what they say about the word "assume"...


----------



## msthrope (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mare* 
_Um... no, this is only the second one *anyone* has seen me win.  And it's only the FIRST one that I've gotten in hand.  I never got the first one because it was inadvertently destroyed before shipment, so I got a refund.

But just ignore me and continue making unfounded assumptions.  Just remember what they say about the word "assume"..._

 
i apologize.  i knew it was the second for certain.  what you spend your money on is none of my business that doesn't mean i might not understand it and i might not muse about it, but it's your money to spend in the end and i am not making any assumptions about how or what you spend.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 12, 2006)

The lustreglasses this seller has for sale aren't real are they?

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZvickid66QQhtZ-1

They don't have names, and have a window in the box. Hmm.


----------



## user2 (Jan 15, 2006)

Somebody didn't like her/his employee gift: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_I bet the cds that everyone sells as the 'MAC bible' are just those huge manuals which someone scanned and put onto that Adobe reader program._

 
Exactly right.  They are illegal scans as M·A·C issues its product manual in a ring binder folder and update inserts are sent out regularly.  To be honest the claims made for the "bible" are out of all proportion with the reality.  It will not teach you how to apply makeup and it won't make you a professional makeup artist.  As professionaltart says, there's very little in the Product Manual that is of any interest to a consumer.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_The lustreglasses this seller has for sale aren't real are they?

http://search.ebay.com.au/_W0QQsassZvickid66QQhtZ-1

They don't have names, and have a window in the box. Hmm._

 
No - not real.  My broadband is down so I haven't checked all this seller's items but a quick glance makes me think that most are counterfeit.

When my broadband is restored later in the week I'll be doing quite a bit of work on counterfeit M·A·C and how to spot it to help folks here.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 15, 2006)

I always wonder if anyone has told the sellers that they are selling fakes. What would they have to say for themselves? I just feel bad for the people that actually purchase them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*EDIT* Omg, a lot of the products that person is selling are fake. You can totally see the hinges on the eyeshadow! Grrr those people make me angry!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 17, 2006)

i bought 1 of those fake eyshadows that are numbered and they have a mirror and aplicator in the bottom. they dont stay on very long. the eyshadow wears off in less than an hour. i emailed back the seller and she swears it is real and what they sell in the japan and asia markets.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i bought 1 of those fake eyshadows that are numbered and they have a mirror and aplicator in the bottom. they dont stay on very long. the eyshadow wears off in less than an hour. i emailed back the seller and she swears it is real and what they sell in the japan and asia markets._

 
Could you PM me which vendor you bought it from?  I have a list of about a dozen sellers of fake M·A·C products and most are in the UK or Australia.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Gloss-CHARTR...QQcmdZViewItem

What is this? Is this real? I have no idea, I was just looking for chartreuse pigment and found this


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 18, 2006)

yes thats real pimptress... those are pro products
https://www.macpro.com/templates/pro..._ID=PROD6  378


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm, I thought the Diana brushes had all pink bristles.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-5PC-BRUSH-SE...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_Hmmm, I thought the Diana brushes had all pink bristles.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-5PC-BRUSH-SE...cmd  ZViewItem_

 
They look genuine to me.  The trouble with trying to make bristles pink is that the bristles in different M·A·C brushes are made of different fibres and not all will take dye equally well.  Technically it would be quite difficult to achieve pink bristles which look uniform across the collection and it might affect the texture and quality of the bristles.  I could of course be totally wrong but that's my take on things.  If anyone knows better please speak up


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I am pretty sure that this one is the real deal. But I might be wrong and they came in black too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-DIANA-ROSS-C...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 20, 2006)

The buyer has just posted this;

 Quote:

  PLEASE NOTE:  I MADE A MISTAKE, THIS ARE NOT FROM THE DIANA ROSS COLLECTION, THEY ARE FROM THE PRINTOUT COLLECTION!!  STILL, THE PINK BRUSHES ARE SELLING FOR A VERY HIGH AMOUNT WHEN SOLD INDIVIDUALLY!


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 20, 2006)

HAHAHA More Laura Flynn Boyle autographs! On CARGO this time! http://cgi.ebay.com/CARGO-COLORTUBE-...cmdZVie  wItem


----------



## Alexa (Jan 20, 2006)

this isn't mac but, wtf? i saw these exact lipsticks at my dollar store for guess what? $1! definitely nowhere near $13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT


----------



## user2 (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone interested in a Pleasureflush MSF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MINERALIZE-S...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 24, 2006)

Omg, $91!!!


----------



## LivinginPink (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Wait some more months and you'll get the postcards for about $10 because usually d_marsz_ink comes up with some extra staples weeks later!_

 

Yep every time. Though her shipping is a little outragous and the last time I got p/c they were poorly shipped.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 24, 2006)

$91.00!!! that's just ridiculous. and someone crazy enough is going to buy it


----------



## LivinginPink (Jan 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PAINTS-4-CHA...cmd  ZViewItem

I know they were from 2004 but WTF You can probably buy the full tubes for $60 USD

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ca...cmdZ  ViewItem
*Shakes Head*

caffn8me: I hope you have this guy down for fakes: buymacdirect


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I'm with you.  Although in the past month they have 11390 positive comments, they have 90 neutral and 222 negative.  When I read through them a lot of people said they never got their items and couldn't reach the seller._

 
ive recently bought a full size deckchair for 17 and porcreline pink for 17 as well from that seller and shipping was 1$ each. i recieved my items really quickly with no problems. im thinking they are dealing with such high volume that mistakes are being made. im happy though =)


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-M...QQcmdZViewItem

Just for the hell of it, I clicked to see what shipping would be, and for me, it'd be $58.35!!!!!!!


----------



## LivinginPink (Jan 25, 2006)

Ooooh heres a good one

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-COSMETICS-LIP...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## velvet (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivinginPink* 
_Ooooh heres a good one

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-COSMETICS-LIP...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
50?  good god thats sad.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivinginPink* 
_Ooooh heres a good one

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-COSMETICS-LIP...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
I was just about to post that one, I was watching it but forgot about it.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 25, 2006)

Look at this..............
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Glitter-Eye-...c  mdZViewItem


----------



## user2 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ha and I scored one for $20!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-M...QQcmdZViewItem

Just for the hell of it, I clicked to see what shipping would be, and for me, it'd be $58.35!!!!!!!_

 

Only $34.50 to me... Too bad all mine are depotted....


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I was just about to post that one, I was watching it but forgot about it._

 
OMG!! I have one at home. If I knew I could get $50 for it, that would make me sell it in an instant!


----------



## msthrope (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-M...QQcmdZViewItem

Just for the hell of it, I clicked to see what shipping would be, and for me, it'd be $58.35!!!!!!!_

 
that's ridiculous!!!  i got a pigment rack (albeit smaller, but still), shipped to me in canada for $5.00.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 26, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAC-X-BATHIN...QQcmdZViewItem
and this
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FOR-A-BATHIN...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-M...QQcmdZViewItem

Just for the hell of it, I clicked to see what shipping would be, and for me, it'd be $58.35!!!!!!!_

 
I want it!!!!!! It's only $23 my way, maybe I'll get it!


----------



## KJam (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Anyone interested in a Pleasureflush MSF? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-MINERALIZE-S...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
It's over $100 now! I got mine on eBay for $40 a couple of months ago, and felt dirty for paying that much!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 26, 2006)

MAC "Smokey Nights" Rebelrock eye shadow, is that for real? It says it's a lustre and it looks like Nighttrain, but... Rebelrock collection, Smokey nights?


Also here's a Retrospeck refill, the description says "Full Size - 7.5g/.26 US OZ", that's some big refill pan.


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

the pleasure MSF is now $115+, with 1 day and 15 hours to go.

jeez.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 27, 2006)

here's another pleasureflush, but its used http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Pl...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not sure...but $50 dollars? Is this right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Lipgelee-Lipgloss-Whos-That-Lady-NEW_W0QQitemZ5660666588QQcategoryZ31795QQrdZ1QQcmd  ZViewItem


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, I'm pretty sure those are fakes, but just checking with you guys to make sure...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MAC-COSMETIC...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_Ok, I'm pretty sure those are fakes, but just checking with you guys to make sure...

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MAC-COSMETIC...cmd  ZViewItem_

 
Yes, definitely fake and another vendor to add to my list.  Thanks.


----------



## toby1 (Jan 27, 2006)

How about this one!?!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 27, 2006)

well, that was a real collection and I beleive those are the correct names... Can't see the packaging well but it looks legit to me.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup, The Color Theory Collection is real and legit. I had 2 of those at one time, and swapped 1 away on MUA.  They were much larger than the regular mac shadows, and each had a number printed in it. They have been gone for probably 3-4 years. I imagine the seller would have gotten more for them if she had more feedback.


----------



## user2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy sh*t!!! Can somebody please pinch me in the side???!!???!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen a full set of Color Theory go for just over $300.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...SI_PR4_PCN_BIX

Parrot for $30 in case anyone is interested. God, i wish I could bid!


----------



## BadPrincess (Jan 31, 2006)

*Other auction sites*

Looks like they are selling fake mac everywhere, found this on IOffer
http://www.ioffer.com/i/MAC-LIPGLOSS...ery..-10368522

The box says MAC Lip Gloss in top corner it says Juicy Tubes


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_Looks like they are selling fake mac everywhere, found this on IOffer
http://www.ioffer.com/i/MAC-LIPGLOSS...ery..-10368522

The box says MAC Lip Gloss in top corner it says Juicy Tubes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WHOA!! Is that ever a BAD fake!! Wow!! I hope nobody gets duped with this one!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Vi...QQcmdZViewItem
i want that!!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_Looks like they are selling fake mac everywhere, found this on IOffer
http://www.ioffer.com/i/MAC-LIPGLOSS...ery..-10368522

The box says MAC Lip Gloss in top corner it says Juicy Tubes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ewwww! OMG who made that?! A blind donkey??!??!


----------



## RedBetty (Feb 1, 2006)

I always wonder about people who leave neutral feedback on cosmetic items because they don't like the color.  I'd be so peeved as a seller if that happened to me...


----------



## nobella (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_holy fuckin christ are you kidding me? $132 for lesiuretime? my god..._

 
hahahaha i feel bad for whoever wins that i saw it at acco for like 9 bucks lol


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 6, 2006)

*Ice Box......*

I really wanted this... watched it for like three days! Guess someone else wanted it more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone here win it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_I really wanted this... watched it for like three days! Guess someone else wanted it more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone here win it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5662526229&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1_

 
She dosent post here, but she is the one I got my HUGE Salsabelle haul from! Look for it to resurface later, she buys then turns around and resells it usually (for MUCH more). She is great though, didnt have one problem with her.


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 6, 2006)

This is just stupid, the price i mean its CRAZY, yeah its parrot but i wouldnt couldnt 
ever pay that much for an es
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PARROT-BRAND-NEW-LE-AND-VERY-HARD-TO-FIND_W0QQitemZ5662293201QQcategoryZ31795QQssPageNa  meZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 6, 2006)

Tour De Pink case at $400 so far, i really want this case! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Tour-de-Pink...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## bozica (Feb 8, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Culturebloom...QQcmdZViewItem

This auction has a "Buy It Now" for $75. wow


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bozica* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Culturebloom...QQcmdZViewItem

This auction has a "Buy It Now" for $75. wow_

 
Wow, that is crazy!


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 8, 2006)

well, look at this one..... http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Culturebloom...QQcmdZViewItem

if they are willing to buy them for that price, hell, i have 2 sets i could sell


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_well, look at this one..... http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Culturebloom...QQcmdZViewItem

if they are willing to buy them for that price, hell, i have 2 sets i could sell_

 
OMG!!! That is sooo high!


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

In case anybody is interested in a MAC pigment rack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-M...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

*Wtf!*

I swear to god these are the colors in my Cool eye palette..... yes...


"2004 Jewel Palette"
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Holiday-Jewe...QQcmdZViewItem




Nordstrom's Cool Eye Palette
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Co...QQcmdZViewItem

Did they depot (so to speak) a cool eye and put it in a jewel case?


----------



## Jude (Feb 11, 2006)

MY local CCO had a few of these to for $40 bucks or so.  Some weird price.  I didn't even really look because it is one of the only palettes I find completely unappealing.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

That's so strange. I don't understand... maybe they marketed the same Nordstrom cool eye palette in a different area under a different name. Because they are calling it "Jewel Dazzle"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 11, 2006)

codeedit


----------



## Lisa182 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's the Dazzle Cool Eye palette.  It was released at Sak's in 2004.  It's the same colors as the Printout palettes, they were just released with a crystal case.  It came in a set with brushes (either teal or chartruese), an eye shadow palette (either cool or warm, the warm palettes were a chartruese color), and another palette that had the same colors as the Printout Trendmaker palette, but in a pink crystal case.


----------



## mima (Feb 12, 2006)

*oh my God*

(not my auction) the pictures are so much fun to look at:

http://cgi.ebay.com/560-PCS-MAC-LOT-...c  mdZViewItem


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 12, 2006)

Did they rob a MAC?


----------



## anuy (Feb 12, 2006)

OMG! where do people get this much MAC to sell? MAC HEAVEN?!


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Did they rob a MAC?_

 
LOL, looks like it, at least intercepted a shipment or something. but the person has a bunch of lots up for auction. and they do say "hot!!!" shady!


----------



## karen (Feb 12, 2006)

holy shit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(excuse my language, but nothing else suffices, atm)


----------



## user3 (Feb 12, 2006)

.....


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 12, 2006)

i would do it for the rayothons lol


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 12, 2006)

glimmershimmers in sweet n shy... those are the ones coming out with the blushes sometime during this spring/summer (forgot date sorry)  right?
hhmmmm.. shady indeed, it's a shame if this is rreally coming from a stolen shipment... on i mean, i love mac and all, but i think that in the long run this kind of things will only cause MAC prices to shoot up again.. bc of secure transporting and all...
just my 2 cents tho... loved the pics


----------



## tricky (Feb 12, 2006)

and yet this one is only $169.99 right now... weird.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll..._BIN_Stores_IT


----------



## labwom (Feb 12, 2006)

does sound a little shady but she does have very good feedback! I'm thinking of bidding on a few of her items.


----------



## lara (Feb 12, 2006)

Fell off the back of a truck and right into someone's open bag. Tsk tsk.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_





....._

 
i know!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Did they rob a MAC?_

 
it DOES look like they did! lol. the e/s look the same color. 2 different ones.


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeebus, look how high the bidding is!!! Wow...

but i do notice that A LOT of them are multiples, i mean if they were all different colors then i could see that being more worth it than getting 5 of the same lippies.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 12, 2006)

holy crap!! yeah they do have alot of multiples which adds more to the 'intercepted shipment idea'. and i looked at the store of the second one and things are way over retail price.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Feb 12, 2006)

holy crap!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 
_and yet this one is only $169.99 right now... weird.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll..._BIN_Stores_IT_

 
not anymore - it's over $2,000 now!


----------



## MacLover (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa!  Talk about MAC Heaven!


----------



## koolkatz (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 
_and yet this one is only $169.99 right now... weird.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll..._BIN_Stores_IT_

 

Well, that one is only for 16 items. Says in the auction that the 16 will be randomly selected from the picture.  The first auction is for 562 items.

HOLY COW!!!  Imagine all that MAC surrounding you in your room!  I'd be rolling around in it completely hysterical! LMAO.


----------



## SheilaSharkee (Feb 12, 2006)

I think someone really did steal stuff -- at my counter, we're having a problem with delivery people tearing open boxes and stealing items that are just coming out.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah the 2004 Jewel Palette the last color on the right is Parrot,.. it is pretty unmistakable,. has to be the cool eyes palette.


----------



## Scrangie (Feb 12, 2006)

They have those at my CCO paired with a brush set and another palette with a CCB for around ... I wanna say $80?  I got all excited when I saw it, but then kinda disappointed when it wasn't what I thought it was.  Still pretty, though.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 14, 2006)

*Tour de Pink case @ ebay*

Wow, check out the price on this Tour de Pink case.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5666297223&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## msthrope (Feb 15, 2006)

the prices tour de pink is going for nowadays makes me laugh because i got mine on ebay for $49.99 before the craze broke out.


----------



## lawryn (Feb 15, 2006)

gotta love that craze.. lol


----------



## pale blue (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Wow, check out the price on this Tour de Pink case.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5666297223&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1_

 
 For that price, I don't blame someone's question to the seller if it includes makeup lol


----------



## vloky (Feb 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/440-283-969-MEAT... QcmdZViewItem 

over a grand for "money" on a game.  KOL is a neat game but. wtf.  A few weeks ago someone ebayed off a burger that the creator of that site had taken a bite of and left it in a guy's back seat..


----------



## user2 (Feb 19, 2006)

WTFHOLYSHITOMG:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5668438980


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Feb 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ma...cm  dZViewItem

lame


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Ok, I give up. I will never have another one of these. It was only $20 a few hours before it ended. I went back to bid, and nevermind.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ummm.. no...
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MAC-BELLE-A...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 21, 2006)

eep. http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MAC-COSMETI...QQcmdZViewItem

And yes, selling just MAC bags=LAME!


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-MAC-FLESHPOT...QQcmdZViewItem

I didn't know it was going for so much.


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_eep. http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MAC-COSMETICS-LIPSTICK-DISPLAY-UNIT-HUGE-HOLDS112_W0QQitemZ5666843506QQcategoryZ36428QQrdZ1  QQcmdZViewItem

And yes, selling just MAC bags=LAME!_

 

Haha! I could sell a whole truckload of those!


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Ok, I give up. I will never have another one of these. It was only $20 a few hours before it ended. I went back to bid, and nevermind._

 
makes me wish i had held onto mine a bit longer
though mine did go for 100
and i was considering bidding more than i did cuz i wanted a backup again LOL


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bring_the_rukus* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ma...cm  dZViewItem

lame_

 

word.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-SU...cmd  ZViewItem

I knew it was super rare, just didn't know it would go for so much. Well, the girl does have a postcard shrine to be worshiped!


----------



## Liz (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-SU...cmd  ZViewItem

I knew it was super rare, just didn't know it would go for so much. Well, the girl does have a postcard shrine to be worshiped!_

 
i was bidding for that one too


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 27, 2006)

i bid too lol i wanted a backup..made me glad i didnt win rofl!


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyes-x-7-Palette-NEW-in-Box-Must-See-Rare_W0QQitemZ5669169353QQcategoryZ31795QQrdZ1QQcm  dZViewItem

What the????


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ra...QQcmdZViewItem

Wow.


----------



## pale blue (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyes-x-7-Palette-NEW-in-Box-Must-See-Rare_W0QQitemZ5669169353QQcategoryZ31795QQrdZ1QQcm  dZViewItem

What the????_

 
I just depotted that one because the long metal case was impractical for me to store lol


----------



## Liz (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ra...QQcmdZViewItem

Wow._

 
omg. someone beat her. lol


----------



## Liz (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_i bid too lol i wanted a backup..made me glad i didnt win rofl!_

 
dude, i just won a Leisure Time e/s for $7.50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i thought it would go for so much more.


----------



## mare (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_omg. someone beat her. lol_

 

Presuming "her" means me, yeah, someone beat me because I decided not to pursue it.  Yes, it's been known to happen


----------



## user2 (Mar 1, 2006)

and there are some more:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-ra...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-ra...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pucci (Mar 1, 2006)

woops already posted.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## user2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_woops already posted.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5669599615&rd=1&sspage  name=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1_

 
Whaaaat?

I thought it would go for so much more since there's a Parrot already up on Ebay that is $66 right now!


----------



## libra14 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mare* 
_Presuming "her" means me, yeah, someone beat me because I decided not to pursue it.  Yes, it's been known to happen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I love you!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL @ "patches"

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Employee-Viv...  cmdZViewItem

Someone cut up their shirt and still wants to make money off of it. . . pshhhhhhhhh


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 8, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PA...cmd  ZViewItem

Wow people have gotten low enough to sell facecharts and eye charts now.


----------



## bethbathh (Mar 11, 2006)

*Look at this auction for this mac e/s. This must be the new parrot craze!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Mineralize-E...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 12, 2006)

They probably thought it was an MSF because there's plenty for swap/sale on MUA, etc. that nobody wants. Not that it's not a pretty color but I mean the shadows weren't as in demand as the MSF's.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG!! It makes me want to sell my Noble and Tres Teal.  They are the only shadows from mac that i was disappointed with..  The pigmentation is too sheer and they don't stay on very long.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh, i was looking at the feedback for the winner and they have 0, so they probably won't end up paying.


----------



## taygalchi (Mar 12, 2006)

I just returned from Franklin Mills CCO and they had quite a few of these left (in a basket by the register).  I was digging through the basket trying to find MSFs...none left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree that the bidder thought it was an MSF.


----------



## nscar8girl (Mar 12, 2006)

too bad mine isn't BN lol.  that's crazy.  i'm thinking of parting with mine.


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 12, 2006)

<gasps>  Hmmm... I have Tres Teal and Aristocrat.....   That is crazy.


----------



## Janelleleo (Mar 12, 2006)

Perhaps it was shill bidding? The buyer seems to be a completely new user which is unusual given the really high price they paid for it. Maybe the seller is just trying to drum up the price. That's the first thing I thought when I saw this auction. I really enjoyed the Mineralize Eyeshadows but I didn't think they were cult items on the level of Skinfinishes or Parrot.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Mar 12, 2006)

That is so bizzare, I agre that they probably won't end up purchasing it.  I picked up a Little Madame on ebay last week for $12.  On a quest to collect all the Mineralize shadowsl, and finally did with this one.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 12, 2006)

shill bidding, anyone? i KNOW these don't go this high, and the bid history is VERY sketch on that auction. i just got mine for $11, they're at the CCOs, and honestly, these shadows are nothing special. most go for $15 MAX brand new in box.


----------



## roxybc (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Oh, i was looking at the feedback for the winner and they have 0, so they probably won't end up paying._

 
My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

id never do such a thing


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hmm right now I'm thinking about listing my bn Fresh Cream Eye Kohl on Ebay......_

 
I just passed on one at a CCO. I thought it was a less pretty version of Gilded White. Now I'm sad. Is it worth alot??


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_LOL @ "patches"

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Employee-Viv...  cmdZViewItem

Someone cut up their shirt and still wants to make money off of it. . . pshhhhhhhhh_

 

this one literally made me L O L


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2006)

I love lucky green, i had no idea it was going for this..
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Veluxe-Pearl...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I love lucky green, i had no idea it was going for this..
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Veluxe-Pearl...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
I think that seller is being a bit optimistic. It's been going for around $25 lately, but I haven't seen one go for $40 yet. It probably will be soon enough. I'm happy I got a backup when it was still out.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 14, 2006)

I could cry.  I sold my Jasmine eyeshadow on ebay because I decided I didn't want it but since it was discontinued, I hated to bring it back because they just have to throw them away....the lady who bought it paid $15.00 and then tried to say it was used and threatened me forever to get her another one and then resold it for $30 anyway.  I wish more people would research an item before they just bid away on ebay.  I love ebay, but some of the sellers are just insane!  So many times I have seen them list something as sold out everywhere and it is definitely available in many places.  Plus, the website gives you so many chances to order with free shipping if you register!  And no tax!  People,do your research!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 14, 2006)

Since when have Steamy and Retrospeck been Satins? And what kind of finish is the "regular" she calls Felt Blue and Llama?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eye-Shadows-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 15, 2006)

a Judy Blue eye shadow..
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-JUDY-BLUE-EY...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## CaliKris (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_a Judy Blue eye shadow..
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-JUDY-BLUE-EYESHADOW-RARER-THAN-RARE-BOXED-MINT-COND_W0QQitemZ5676483236QQcategoryZ67605QQrdZ1QQcm  dZViewItem_

 
That seller is excellent! I got the entire Salsabelle collection from her.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

$26  For a sample(so far)!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAC-GOLD-DEP...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_$26  For a sample(so far)!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAC-GOLD-DEP...QQcmdZViewItem_

 

that's just retarded


----------



## Ambi (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_$26  For a sample(so far)!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAC-GOLD-DEP...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
Maybe the bidders haven't realized it's just a sample...? :/


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't know, but it's up to $52 right now!!! For a sample!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmm maybe I should sample my soon-to-be-home So Ceylon MSF!!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_I don't know, but it's up to $52 right now!!! For a sample!!!!!_

 

That's so silly, especially considering it's something they most likely won't be able to find for a decent price if they LOVE the sample...I'd rather not know I love it. LOL


----------



## Ambi (Mar 17, 2006)

Lying Pink? Haha, I think she means _Living_ Pink. I hope.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-Ey...cmd  ZViewItem

Someone left them feedback about a lipgloss saying _"it doesn't feel like the one that i've tried on in stores!!!", _ so... I wouldn't buy from her.


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 17, 2006)

ok...totally weird one!  I was looking for the book called "The Vagina Monologues" as a gag gift for a bridal shower, and found this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/vagina-sweet-pot...c  mdZViewItem


----------



## CaliKris (Mar 17, 2006)

WoW just wow what some people will sell/buy on Ebay!!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...STRK:MEWA:BIDN

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 22, 2006)

DAMM!!! no eyeshadow is worth that amount no matter how rare it is!! i only wish i was the person selling it  lol  i could use some easy money like that!!


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 22, 2006)

you gotta be effin kidding me!  I see people I know bidding on it, too! LOL


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 22, 2006)

The winner is on this board..


----------



## user2 (Mar 22, 2006)

This cant be fucking true!!!!!
I can buy a bag for that!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 22, 2006)

It ended at $389.87! Sorry, but that's crazy!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!!!! I recognize a few of the bidder names from this board. I think that is the highest I have ever seen a single e/s go for.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 22, 2006)

wow that is pricey! but more power to the bidders! if I wanted something that badly AND had the money, you bet I would bid on those! congrats to the person that won!


----------



## pale blue (Mar 23, 2006)

That's over half of my mortgage payment right there lol


----------



## CaliKris (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_wow that is pricey! but more power to the bidders! if I wanted something that badly AND had the money, you bet I would bid on those! congrats to the person that won!_

 
I am with you on all of that!


----------



## user2 (Mar 30, 2006)

PLEASUREFLUSH IS BAAAACK!

Still 5 days to go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Mineralize-S...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## BadPrincess (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_PLEASUREFLUSH IS BAAAACK!

Still 5 days to go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Mineralize-S...cm  dZViewItem_

 
AMAZING......... How much over retail some items go for! Me personally would be scared to use it if I paid that much lol or even worst.. scared of dropping it


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Apr 1, 2006)

www.wayoutauctions.com

NUFF SAID


----------



## user2 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_AMAZING......... How much over retail some items go for! Me personally would be scared to use it if I paid that much lol or even worst.. scared of dropping it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How much was it when you saw the auction? Because when I tried to look at it, it was down!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_How much was it when you saw the auction? Because when I tried to look at it, it was down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I saw it it was $117 with 5 days to go.

I have a feeling I know what happened though, and why it was taken down. A swapper with the same username as the eBay seller has been on Swap Tawk talking about being swaplifted by another user. That user was supposed to send her Pleasureflush and didn't. I have a feeling she listed the Pleasureflush expecting to receive it and had to take the listing down when it did not arrive. I had briefly considered that she already had a Pleasureflush and was listing it thinking that she was going to receive another but she posted on MUA a little while ago asking what pleasureflush looks like, so I concluded it's likely she didn't have one in hand when she started the listing.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...keTra  ck=true

Another one! hehe


----------



## depecher (Apr 1, 2006)

$200.00?! That is insane. I am sorry but that is way too much for me.


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2006)

$200???? WTF?


Ok and another way of storing you MAC e/s:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-VI...ayphotohosting


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2006)

And what's that?

It does look like a Tailormade set to me but it's the wrong fabric:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-SPECIAL-EDIT...c  mdZViewItem


----------



## msthrope (Apr 6, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Deck-Of-Card...QQcmdZViewItem

are you freaking kidding me?  you can get it on-line for $26.65.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Deck-Of-Card...QQcmdZViewItem

are you freaking kidding me?  you can get it on-line for $26.65._

 
Where can you get it online for $26.65? As far as I remember this book retailed for around $45 when it was released.

Edit to explain further: IIRC it was sold in aid of the MAC AIDS fund, so if it's being sold at a discounted price that's disappointing.


----------



## msthrope (Apr 6, 2006)

i assume the publisher had leftovers and they were sold as part of large lots where the buyer didn't necessarily have a choice in what they were getting.  when i told the girls at my local counter about it, they were really disappointed as they couldn't get the book when it came to the counter as they were told there were too few to go around.


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2006)

WTF?

They even say they'refake and they want that much for them????!?!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-MAC-FAKE-EYE-...cmd  ZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-Cosmetics-Sat...cm  dZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-In-Box-MAC-Co...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_WTF?

They even say they'refake and they want that much for them????!?!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NIB-MAC-FAKE-EYE-...cmd  ZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-Cosmetics-Sat...cm  dZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-In-Box-MAC-Co...cm  dZViewItem_

 

Those aren't fake MAC.  They are a real discontinued MAC eyeshadow colour called "Fake".


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Deck-Of-Cards-Body-Painting-BOOK-RARE_W0QQitemZ9506652117QQcategoryZ36428QQssPageNa  meZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

are you freaking kidding me?  you can get it on-line for $26.65._

 
I was watching an auction a few days ago for the exact same thing, and IIRC that is the person who won. Looks like she won it and is turning around to sell it for a huge profit.


----------



## mare (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_I was watching an auction a few days ago for the exact same thing, and IIRC that is the person who won. Looks like she won it and is turning around to sell it for a huge profit._

 
Actually, I was watching the other auction too, and it never went through.  Seller listed the book with what she called "what I think is a reasonably low reserve."  High bid was $99+, which didn't top the reserve, so the book was relisted by the same seller with that ridiculous BIN.

How anybody can call $400 a "reasonably low reserve" is beyond me.


----------



## BadPrincess (Apr 9, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-EYESHADOW-BL...c  mdZViewItem 

MAC 15 pan palette *for your eyeshadow or blush* BUY IT NOW $50.00 .................. Did I miss something   

People are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll stick to BUY IT NOW at MAC for $12.00!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-EYESHADOW-BL...c  mdZViewItem 

MAC 15 pan palette *for your eyeshadow or blush* BUY IT NOW $50.00 .................. Did I miss something   

People are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll stick to BUY IT NOW at MAC for $12.00!!!_

 

haha the seller cant spell palette either =)


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, the stuff on this site is C-R-A-Z-Y!!!!!!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_www.wayoutauctions.com

NUFF SAID_


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 12, 2006)

The buyer never paid, just as some of you predicted.  I had a couple of new ones from this line (including this color and could not sell them, so I returned them.  *people did not want to buy this item NIB for $15



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bethbathh* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Mineralize-Eyeshadow-LITTLE-MADAME-NIB_W0QQitemZ5674242358QQcategoryZ31795QQssPageNam  eZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem_


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

I have jasmine and I've never used it once. I try to talk myself into it, but i probably never will! How much was it going for? It's not there anymore


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_haha the seller cant spell palette either =)_

 
that's so dumb to sell that for $20.00 + when anyone can just call the pro line and get it for $12.00.


----------



## christina83 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok, I was just browsing through ebay looking for a Mac bargain, and I saw this and it really P***ed me off!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-EYE-SHADOW...cm  dZViewItem

I mean, its obviously a Fake and theyr saying its authentic, Im sure thats Illegal?!?!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christina83* 
_Ok, I was just browsing through ebay looking for a Mac bargain, and I saw this and it really P***ed me off!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-EYE-SHADOW...cm  dZViewItem

I mean, its obviously a Fake and theyr saying its authentic, Im sure thats Illegal?!?!_

 
yes, that is a fake!  You should report it..


----------



## christina83 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok, reported it. £9.99 plus the extra P&P for a fake mac eyeshadow makes me mad


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 13, 2006)

what i would like to know is where these people are getting these fake mac eyeshadows (or any fake mac product to begin with) to sell on ebay. obviously someone is makeing these fake mac products up and getting away with it and selling it all over for others to sell this cheap shit fake mac makeup. this is really hurting mac's reputation cause buyers who buy this cheap crap will think mac is crap, and it's not. mac needs to do some research and find out what dungeon these fake mac products are being made at, and stop these crooks!!!


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 14, 2006)

$300 for a Tour De Pink Case...IMO That is insane!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Tour-De-Pink-Train-Case-Saks-exclusive-GWP_W0QQitemZ9509264698QQcategoryZ36412QQssPageNam  eZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 
_$300 for a Tour De Pink Case...IMO That is insane!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Tour-De-Pink-Train-Case-Saks-exclusive-GWP_W0QQitemZ9509264698QQcategoryZ36412QQssPageNam  eZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem_

 
Hmmmmm, kinda makes me wish I bought two.


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 16, 2006)

i have jasmine, i love it!! i love wearing it with chrome yellow, and get loadsa compliments on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i guess each to there own x


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Thanks, the stuff on this site is C-R-A-Z-Y!!!!!!!
_

 

omg i know it is. some of it is kinda scary!


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 18, 2006)

*Do you believe this on ebay?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-Parrot-Kicky-Blue-Quad-Liza-PM-Eye-Shadow_W0QQitemZ9510241520QQcategoryZ31795QQrdZ1QQ  cmdZViewItem I'm not sure if I posted the link correctly, but it is item # 9510241520.
Is it me, or is this vendor trying to suggest the Liza PM quad has Parrot in it?  I think that's a little misleading.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 18, 2006)

well, it does have kicky blue- which is just parrot with a different name


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 18, 2006)

Are you serious?  They are the same shadow?  I'm shocked.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah- I think kicky blue came out first, then it was rereleased as parrot


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Apr 18, 2006)

It's been released 3 times. The Liza PM quad was first, and the color was called Kicky Blue, 2nd release was with Salsabelle, and then a third time in the Holiday Jewel Palette.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 18, 2006)

its not misleading. kicky blue was the original name for the eyeshadow later released as parrot.


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

mjalomo I merged your thread...HTH


----------



## bozica (Apr 19, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ey...cm  dZViewItem

Buy it now for $325!

The same seller also has a Pleasureflush Buy it now for $150


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 21, 2006)

WOW!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-GOLDPLAY-collection-MINERALIZE-SKINFINISH-lot-8-PCS_W0QQitemZ9504604369QQcategoryZ67592QQcmdZViewI  tem


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 21, 2006)

uhhh wow thats 66.00 per MSF.  Wayyy too much.  I wonder if someone is going to actually buy it!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG! This seller has scary amounts of fake MAC. *shudders* And the gold 4 pan palette is just . . . wow. haha 

Europe exclusive! http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-Ey...cm  dZViewItem

Gold 4 pan palette! http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-ey...cmd  ZViewItem

A fake 187 brush! eek! http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-Ey...cmdZ  ViewItem


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 24, 2006)

lol atleast she is naming all the fake eyeshadows, usually they only have the numbers listed but she actually took the time to make up names for them. she is selling a genuine parrot eyeshadow, but it is swiped so i think ebay will pull it cause they dont accept used makeup (unsanitary)


----------



## user2 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh and do you know that there was a Sticky Wicket a week or so ago....and it just went for $27:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## asteffey (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Oh and do you know that there was a Sticky Wicket a week or so ago....and it just went for $27:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1_

 

CRAZY!


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 24, 2006)

there was a sticky wicket up for bids a few weeks ago and it ended at over $100.00!!


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_
Gold 4 pan palette! http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Eyeshadow-ey...cmd  ZViewItem_

 
You know what after looking at that palette, it does look gold, but I reallyyyy think it is the lighting/camera that makes it look that way.
Because part of the box looks like that goldish and the other a bit black.


----------



## user2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Anybody interested in a MAC Pro Necklace.......? .......for $102?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-M-...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## toby1 (May 1, 2006)

How about I paid $9 for shipping and I received a notice in my mailbox that there is postage due!!


----------



## user2 (May 4, 2006)

Or ONE LiquidLUST Liner for $39.99?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-M-A-C-cosmet...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## toby1 (May 8, 2006)

ARRR!! I am soo mad I was just browsing on Ebay and found a listing that someone just copied picture and all from one of my previous listing


----------



## asteffey (May 8, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1


insane. $175.


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

cuz if so that seems awful cheap!


----------



## user2 (May 11, 2006)

Hmm that's a pretty misleading description!

The headline says So Ceylon, the description says Shimpagne and the seller's talking about a fluidline too!


----------



## jeannette (May 11, 2006)

LOL. That's the most confusing item description I've ever read!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 11, 2006)

Well the pic is def. So Ceylon, but from the description, who knows what the poor buyer will end up with!


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

well whatever they bought they paid 30 bucks for the item!


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

LMAO that just goes to show you that even the buyer didn't even pay attention.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-sold-out-GOL...cm  dZViewItem


Um, ok?


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-sold-out-GOL...cm  dZViewItem


Um, ok?_

 
HOLY.
SHIT.


----------



## user2 (May 15, 2006)

LOL let me go to my counter and buy three of that one!


----------



## a914butterfly (May 16, 2006)

how are people stupid enough to pay over $60.00 for something that retails for about $20.00 and even though it may be sold out on the mac website, you can still buy it at the counters or nordstrom?? and a whole jar of pigment?? i mean you can buy a sample even for a fraction fo the price cause in my opinion a jar is just way too much and would last a few lifetimes.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

they may not have counters taht sell it anywhere near by.


However. 

There isn't a makeup on the face of the planet I want THAT bad.


----------



## Parishoon (May 16, 2006)

i'm kinda pissy today so these ppl get my ire:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOVELY-LILY-NEW-...cm  dZViewItem

i hate ppl who jack up shipping
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  i understand recouping costs w/e, but for 22.99 i had better be getting express mail delivery

in a few more days the lipstains etc will be up & ppl gouging on that.
 EL why don't you go after the Ebay "capitalists" instead of coming down on specktra 

EDIT: I know it was BIN $0.01 w/ $22.99 s&h to avoid fees, I still think it's cheating the system and annoying, kinda like sellers who you msg a question then they jack up the BIN price, or the S&H, it just makes me mad


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 17, 2006)

More fake e/s with #s as names...

http://health-beauty.search.ebay.com...sassZannamg530

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-MAC-Eye...QQcmdZViewItem

The auctions even say "Genuine MAC product"


----------



## Lalli (May 18, 2006)

how can u tell if they r fake or no? like on ebay in pics they look the same, am confused.


----------



## a914butterfly (May 18, 2006)

real mac eyeshadows do not have numbers nor do they have the mirrors and little applicator brushes in them


----------



## Lalli (May 18, 2006)

yeh i know that but like with the pigments and stuff? i would be wary buying off ebay anyway i just have to save up lots n lots 2 build my collection hehe


----------



## toby1 (May 19, 2006)

More fakes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-3-NIB-MAC...cm  dZViewItem


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_More fakes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-of-3-NIB-MAC...cm  dZViewItem_

 

ROFLMAO!!! The "Dark Pink" e/s isn't even dark! It's like a pastel pink...I really hope no one falls for that...the poor poor souls--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 desperate to make a buck... :deal:


----------



## CaliKris (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_i'm kinda pissy today so these ppl get my ire:

i hate ppl who jack up shipping
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  i understand recouping costs w/e, but for 22.99 i had better be getting express mail delivery_

 
They do that so they don't have to pay ebay fees on their sold cost. The buy it now is .01. Pretty much no fees are going to be paid to ebay, and they just jack up the shipping to cover the cost of the item.


----------



## CaliKris (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_how are people stupid enough to pay over $60.00 for something that retails for about $20.00 and even though it may be sold out on the mac website, you can still buy it at the counters or nordstrom?? and a whole jar of pigment?? i mean you can buy a sample even for a fraction fo the price cause in my opinion a jar is just way too much and would last a few lifetimes._

 
I went to 3 counters and a Freestanding store and they were all sold out...in the same Mall. I finally gave up and called my brother inlaw, he picked one up for me at his counter. I agree paying that much for a pigment is crazy, but some people gotta do what they gotta do.


----------



## Georgiecat (May 19, 2006)

If I had the extra cash, I really wanted it, and couldn't find it anywhere, I might. But that would depend on whether or not I could buy something that would make me happier for the same amount of money.  For example, I would love the Angry Inch lipgloss, but for the amount of money that would cost, I could probably buy....alot more MAC.


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

Ok i bought a MAC blusher brush off this seller and an eyeshadow, as soon as the brush arrived i had my doubts there was no numbers to indicate which blush it is and it BROKE as soon as i took it out the packaging. seller offered a "replacement" but was then suspended. I then noticed the eyeshadow had a mirror and applicator. the seller is now selling again on ebay but hasnt done anything about my replacement i sent it back and it was undelivered and sent back to me. i'm really peed off, i emailed him and just waiting to see what his response is. what shall i do


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2006)

report it to ebay. :/


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_Ok i bought a MAC blusher brush off this seller and an eyeshadow, as soon as the brush arrived i had my doubts there was no numbers to indicate which blush it is and it BROKE as soon as i took it out the packaging. seller offered a "replacement" but was then suspended. I then noticed the eyeshadow had a mirror and applicator. the seller is now selling again on ebay but hasnt done anything about my replacement i sent it back and it was undelivered and sent back to me. i'm really peed off, i emailed him and just waiting to see what his response is. what shall i do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Report to PayPal. PayPal will then open the dispute and then you and the seller goes on from there. After that, PayPal will decide in the case, and hopefully PayPal will favor in you and refund your money. HTH!


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_Report to PayPal. PayPal will then open the dispute and then you and the seller goes on from there. After that, PayPal will decide in the case, and hopefully PayPal will favor in you and refund your money. HTH!_

 

thing is he offered a replacement but then he disappeared n its been over 30 days. hes selling other stuff like dior and lancome and chanel, im thinking to report him 2 ebay again and see wot they say


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-BLUSHER-BR...cmd  ZViewItem

is this real?


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 20, 2006)

Whole LURE Collection for anyone interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-LURE-COLLECT...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Size-MAC-...cm  dZViewItem

are these for real??


----------



## tinagrzela (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Full-Size-MAC-...cm  dZViewItem

are these for real??_

 
What's wrong with this?? maybe I'm wrong, but this seems about right.


----------



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_What's wrong with this?? maybe I'm wrong, but this seems about right._

 
no i'm asking if they are real or fakes i want to buy em but not sure.. hence i asked


----------



## Eemaan (May 26, 2006)

considering i just picked one up for $22 this is just fugging ridiculous...or maybe i got lucky

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FULL-SIZE-MAC-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lalli (May 26, 2006)

has it got mirrors and a applicator

i questioned one of the sellers and they havent replied


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 27, 2006)

looks like it has, if it has M & A its fake


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-BLUSHER-BR...cmd  ZViewItem

is this real?_

 
no, fake


----------



## Lalli (May 30, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-MAC-...cmdZ  ViewItem

everytime i question a seller they never reply


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-MAC-...cmdZ  ViewItem

everytime i question a seller they never reply_

 
running scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but on a more serious note if they dont reply then its obv their hidding something shady. mirrors and applicators are a sure sign its fake. that blusher brush u showed was a fake no number oh and blurry pigment pics are also a bit shady as it could be anything well not anything lol but like not proper pigment


----------



## Lalli (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_running scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but on a more serious note if they dont reply then its obv their hidding something shady. mirrors and applicators are a sure sign its fake. that blusher brush u showed was a fake no number oh and blurry pigment pics are also a bit shady as it could be anything well not anything lol but like not proper pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeh i know the dude who sold me the MAC blusher brush is no longer with ebay but i have his address and everything, thinking of writing to demand a refund


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2006)

i would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




urgh ebay is so annoying


----------



## Lalli (May 31, 2006)

i just caught out another seller, i checked high and low if this shade is correct or not, cant even find it on the site, 04 NOBLE? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...%3AUK%3A1&rd=1


----------



## myrifle (Jun 2, 2006)

^^ Looks like the LE Mineralized eyeshadow from a really long time ago, they had more product than regular e/s. From the Rococo collection. I'm pretty positive there was a Noble.


----------



## ambriel (Jun 3, 2006)

There was a Noble...I have it.  It was LE from the Rococo collection (2004), but there still seems to be some popping up on eBay once in a while.  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myrifle* 
_^^ Looks like the LE Mineralized eyeshadow from a really long time ago, they had more product than regular e/s. From the Rococo collection. I'm pretty positive there was a Noble._


----------



## docmaria (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_i just caught out another seller, i checked high and low if this shade is correct or not_

 
Let me let you know about the good and evil that is www.makeupalley.com Product Reviews section:

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...O.x=0&G  O.y=0

It's a great resource for the majority of makeup items (not just MAC).


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_i just caught out another seller, i checked high and low if this shade is correct or not, cant even find it on the site, 04 NOBLE? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...%3AUK%3A1&rd=1_

 
These are real.  The 5 mineralize eyeshadows came out with Rococo in 2004.  I have all five, which I bought at Nordie's.  They did have numbers, as well as a name.  The number showed up on the box only, not the shadow container.  I know this, as I have a couple of back-ups that are still in the box.  They are, to my knowledge, the only shadows that MAC has named like that.   They also look different than other MAC shadows in that they bulge up out of the pot, like the mineralize skinfinish do.  The five colours were: 

Noble
Little Madame
Tres Teal
Whim
Aristocrat

The reason you see a lot on ebay is that they didn't seem to sell very well.  The counter I shop at had them up until like 2005, but now they are at CCOs everywhere.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 3, 2006)

^^oops i posted the wrong item, with the noble link. it was mean to be this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAC-Eye-Shadow...ayphotohosting

what i wanted to ask was is there a shade called 04 Noble, and i got my answer


----------



## Lalli (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_Let me let you know about the good and evil that is www.makeupalley.com Product Reviews section:

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...O.x=0&G  O.y=0

It's a great resource for the majority of makeup items (not just MAC)._

 
genuine mistake


----------



## Ambi (Jun 26, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EYE-SHADOW-X-4-S...QQcmdZViewItem

She's calling it the Sweetie Cake quad but...
_"An eye shadow quad featuring a mix of four fresh shades from FELT BLUE  to a SILLY GOOSE and SAMOA SILK PLUS THE GORGEOUS PURPLE HAZE  wear a mix of velvet, satin and frost. Satisfying on its own: coordinates with the Sweetie Cake colour collection. Shades are Almond Icing"_

Alrighty...


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 26, 2006)

WTF? lol ambi that made my day. I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## BadPrincess (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone looking for Pleasurelush... Judy Blue... or Playboy collection!
Talk about jacking up the prices!! I personally think if people bid that high fine but to ask that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PLEASUREFLUS...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Cosmetics-Ey...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-FOR-PLAYBOY-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lalli (Jun 29, 2006)

^^the playboy stuff looks nice but wouldnt wana pay that much


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 5, 2006)

um, is it just me or is this a crazy price, yeah i mean i know we all love MSFs but come on!


http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PLEASUREFLUS...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## docmaria (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_um, is it just me or is this a crazy price, yeah i mean i know we all love MSFs but come on!


http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-PLEASUREFLUS...QQcmdZViewItem_

 
Well the price obviously wasn't too enticing.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 16, 2006)

for stellarx1587


----------



## kalice (Jan 4, 2007)

and the judy blue looks like it has been swiped too!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope I'm not repeating a question, but I don't think B2M includes "free lashes, lipglass, or eyeshadow". Unless they changed it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-6-EYESHADOW-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Holly (Jan 22, 2007)

I know this is sort of offtopic, but yeah people can be totally crazy on ebay! I used to play world of warcraft with the DH, and when I quit, i put my character on ebay, and I ended up making $3200 (For something thats not really even REAL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I could never see myself spending 132 on an eyeshadow o_o especially knowing that there may be a similar shadow colour coming back eventually


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 14, 2007)

*What in GOD's name is wrong here...*

Okaaaay... I know they're saying 90% of the payment for the MAC Barbie is gonna go to charity... but what about the other 10%... and why in the hell would they even be ASKING FOR THAT MUCH??? Let's do the math people... I think they've lost their minds... or this has to be a sick joke. But hey... at least shippings free. HAHA LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-Barbie-Doll-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I know this is sort of offtopic, but yeah people can be totally crazy on ebay! I used to play world of warcraft with the DH, and when I quit, i put my character on ebay, and I ended up making $3200 (For something thats not really even REAL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I could never see myself spending 132 on an eyeshadow o_o especially knowing that there may be a similar shadow colour coming back eventually_

 
OMFG... people are so dumb... my BF plays and I told him about this and laughed... that's so lame.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 6, 2007)

i used to love this thread...wooo hoo to me for finding it:

just had to share this one


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow 96 Dollars?


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw a Parrot go for $51 recently.
Gawd, if only that buyer knew that it was going to be re-released in like.. 2 weeks...

MAC Cosmetics Lipstick Display Unit Extremely Rare ! - (eBay item 330192853807 end time Dec-02-07 18:25:17 PST)
WTF. A lipstick display thing from a MAC store or counter.

MAC PLEASUREFLUSH/PLEASURE FLUSH MINERALIZE SKINFINISH - (eBay item 130177556284 end time Dec-02-07 1654 PST)
O_O

RARE!!! BARBIE LOVES MAC DISPLAY PIECES - (eBay item 300176447466 end time Dec-03-07 18:00:00 PST)
MAC Loves Barbie display cases?!


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^lol


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Dec 9, 2007)

I was looking to buy Petticoat not so long ago and saw it on Ebay for $100. I wanted it, but I didn't want it that badly. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

MAC PLEASUREFLUSH SKINFINISH MINERALIZE NIB NEW RARE - (eBay item 140188055752 end time Dec-17-07 19:49:59 PST)

Can someone borrow me 185 dollars?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 11, 2007)

*lends $185*

that's overly expensive :|:|


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I was looking to buy Petticoat not so long ago and saw it on Ebay for $100. I wanted it, but I didn't want it that badly. That's just ridiculous._

 
They're going cheaper nowadays for approximately US$50-US$60 on eBay BUT I can't seem to find them anymore. It was selling like crazy for the past 2 weeks though. 

There was a Stereo Rose MSF that ended at US$52 last week....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_*lends $185*

that's overly expensive :|:|_

 
Agreed! Seriously... it's just an MSF.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I was looking to buy Petticoat not so long ago and saw it on Ebay for $100. I wanted it, but I didn't want it that badly. That's just ridiculous._

 
I saw a Petticoat go for a little over $47 the other day...plus shipping.  That's still too expensive.  I'll just wait for the N Collection to come out!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 7, 2008)

*Can You Believe This??!!*

I know there are some pretty coveted things MAC has came out with that every one wants, but this is LUDACRIS!!!! Talk about price gouging!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC PLEASUREFLUSH SKINFINISH MINERALIZE NIB NEW RARE - eBay (item 140196552606 end time Jan-16-08 23:13:41 PST)


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

I sincerely hope nobody purchases it!


----------



## nikki (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

That's ridiculous!  If someone buys it, they need their head examined!


----------



## frocher (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

Wow, talk about price gouging.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

i feel sorry for whoever buys that and then finds out mac *might* release it again someday!!! it's nice...but definitely not worth that much!!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

bl**dy hell!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

LUDACRIS the rapper? 
jk
wow.


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

what the?!!  lame.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

I hope that someone pays for this, and then MAC comes back out with it.

_Seriously_, its not that serious.


----------



## nics1972 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*


----------



## frocher (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

......


----------



## Risser (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

High demand cause price increases...


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

Wow...someone must need the money badly!  You could buy a ton of new MAC items for that cost!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

I've seen that before....absolutely awful! I hope MAC re-releases it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

I've used MAC long enough to see soooo many products be rereleased.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Pleasureflush again.  

I guess if someone wants it bad enough, then $165 it is, but I just know it will be rereleased someday.  *brings up macosmetics.com to look at Parrot*


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Can You Believe This??!!*

You know what i find surprising? There's like 3 Pleasureflush's on eBay right now!! I wonder why everyone is getting rid of them now. I remember when they said they were bringing Mothbrown back.....eBay was flooded with the originals of them before Barbie release! I guess everyone knew they had to make their money fast because once it was getting released again, nobody was going to pay the crazy eBay prices when anyone could just get it for retail from MAC! This also happened a few weeks ago right before Parrot came back. There was so many on eBay....all those sellers trying to get rid of it before it hits the market! Makes me kinda wonder if thats the reason there's a flood of Pleasureflush on eBay right now!! I hope so just to prove there's no point in spending $165 on a MSF that may eventually come back!!!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 15, 2008)

I may be a rarity, but I hate to pay above retail for anything on EBAY. Then again, I'm not nearly the collector some are. Having said that, I widh I'd bought a backup or two of mothbrown because it's a color I use a ton...

 Check out this auction for Heatherette lipstick. YIKES!! (Am I a cheapskate or is that insane?)

*MAC Heatherette lipstick Amanda Lepore NIB RARE HTF WOW - eBay (item 190198853719 end time Feb-20-08 20:40:57 PST)*


----------



## frocher (Feb 15, 2008)

.........


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 16, 2008)

the whole reason I buy from ebay is to pay less, not more.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_the whole reason I buy from ebay is to pay less, not more._

 
Exactly! But i guess if i really want something that is so impossible to find, i will pay extra for it but not a freakin' $80 lipstick LOL

But hey, if you got more money then brains......go for it!!!


----------

